# Ruoli nella coppia



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ho sentito spesso e letto, anche qui, discussioni sui ruoli maschili e femminili nella coppia.
Personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati ridicoli i ruoli stereotipati perché ho considerato la coppia il ruolo della libertà dove ognuno avrebbe potuto esprimere al meglio se stesso.
Perciò chi è più bravo o ama cucinare lo fa, magari uno la pasta e l’altra la torta o viceversa, però resteranno cose da fare da dividersi.
.Ma lo stesso vale anche per tutti gli aspetti della convivenza dall’andare in posta o dal meccanico, cercando più che equità un equilibrio dinamico.
Penso che questo riguardi anche la relazione vera e propria sia sentimentale, sia sessuale.
Invece si sente parlare di donne castranti, di uomini deboli, di ricerca da parte degli uomini di donne dolci e da parte delle donne di uomini dominanti.
Ovviamente ho esemplificato con degli estremi.

Ho cercato in rete e  ho trovato tra i primi dieci risultati solo inviti ai ruoli “tradizionali”.

Vi riporto un esempio. Ma davvero voi volete l’uomo maschio capo e la donna dolce e accondiscendente e accudente?



“_Alle donne, basta poco, anche un abbraccio o un bacio a farle sentire bene ed a renderle più amabili, ovvero più femminili ed accoglienti...__
Così, con questa piccola strategia, la donna ritrova la sua femminilità ed il suo benessere, l'uomo si sente più motivato e felice, perchè si accorge di svolgere una funzione importante ed anch'egli ritrova il suo ruolo, nonché benessere. Il solo pensiero di passare un po' di tempo con la compagna potrà dargli grande energia, se avrà la sensazione di poter contribuire al suo benessere e di renderla felice.

Nella società attuale, sia l'uomo che la donna, hanno un pò perso la loro identità, ma gli uomini, hanno perso anche il loro ruolo esclusivo di mantenimento della famiglia. Inoltre, in questi periodi, spesso l'uomo subisce anche l'umiliazione di non poter provvedere in modo adeguato alla sua famiglia. Il senso di inadeguatezza e frustrazione, che ne derivano, sono tali da mettere in crisi anche i caratteri più forti e le coppie più solide. 
L'uomo dunque deve essere aiutato, dalla donna, che ne è maestra (la donna che aiuta, aiuta anche se stessa), affichè possa comprendere il suo nuovo ruolo di procacciatore di benessere, ma anche affinchè egli non  esca ancora più sconfitto e frustrato dalla relazione. 
Noi donne, abbiamo tutta una serie di comportamenti che rendono infelici gli uomini... 
Se l'uomo invece riesce a sentire pienamente il suo ruolo di maschio, produce più testosterone, sta meglio, e riesce a sostenere meglio la donna, sia emotivamente che logisticamente.
Cosa possiamo fare per nutrire il reciproco benessere, dunque? Possiamo coltivare la propria femminilità e mascolinità, ma soprattutto alimentare quella del nostro partner.”
_https://problemi-di-coppia.blogspot...re-2a-donne-poco-donne_13.html#mozTocId602429


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Uomini e donne sono diversi.
Lo sono dal punto di vista ormonale, fisico, sessuale, estetico.
Ovviamente queste differenze non possono non impattare sui ruoli, generando anche stereotipi, in cui comunque ogni genere si riconosce.
Per esempio, io non capisco l'importanza che danno tante donne alla laccatura delle unghie.
Sinceramente non ho mai guardato al colore delle unghie delle mani di una donna e nemmeno a quanto siano lunghe.
Esistono uomini al mondo che siano particolarmente attratti dalle unghie laccate della partner?
Diciamo che l'attrazione si basa sulle differenze: all'uomo piace la donna che mostri di essere tale, alla donna l'uomo che sia altrettanto capace di differenziarsi da lei.
Unghie a parte, che denunciano la presenza della lavastoviglie in casa oppure il fatto che i piatti li lavi lui.
Questo vale anche per i ruoli. 
Non ci sarà mai nessun uomo al mondo che proporrà l'acquisto delle pattine e che passerà settimane per negozi  per decidere il colore della cucina.
D'altronde, basta andare in un autolavaggio a gettone per capire che l'uomo lava l'auto più spesso.
Nessun condizionamento: siamo fortunatamente proprio diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uomini e donne sono diversi.
> Lo sono dal punto di vista ormonale, fisico, sessuale, estetico.
> Ovviamente queste differenze non possono non impattare sui ruoli, generando anche stereotipi, in cui comunque ogni genere si riconosce.
> Per esempio, io non capisco l'importanza che danno tante donne alla laccatura delle unghie.
> ...


Io conosco uomini che apprezzano le unghie laccate.
Non so se sono davvero attratti dalle unghie o dal fatto che siano un esempio di una cura di sé.
Del resto curare le unghie è sempre stato difficile (ora molto meno) e unghie curate erano segno di non essere una casalinga davvero disperata.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uomini e donne sono diversi.
> Lo sono dal punto di vista ormonale, fisico, sessuale, estetico.
> Ovviamente queste differenze non possono non impattare sui ruoli, generando anche stereotipi, in cui comunque ogni genere si riconosce.
> Per esempio, io non capisco l'importanza che danno tante donne alla laccatura delle unghie.
> ...


Chiedo a te (non in teoria) cosa per te è femminile.
Ricordo di aver avuto decenni fa una discussione con un tale che sosteneva che una donna deve essere donna è quando gli chiedevo come doveva essere per lui una donna, mi rispondeva “una donna lo sa”. E non era nemmeno Curreri :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io conosco uomini che apprezzano le unghie laccate.*
> Non so se sono davvero attratti dalle unghie o dal fatto che siano un esempio di una cura di sé.
> Del resto curare le unghie è sempre stato difficile (ora molto meno) e unghie curate erano segno di non essere una casalinga davvero disperata.


Dici? 
Io neanche uno. Conosco uomini che fanno i complimenti, ma non ho mai sentito un uomo conversare con un altro uomo dicendo "Che belle unghie laccate ha quella li".


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io neanche uno. Conosco uomini che fanno i complimenti, ma non ho mai sentito un uomo conversare con un altro uomo dicendo "Che belle unghie laccate ha quella li".


Però questo dipende dal linguaggio comune di genere.
A me piacciono cose di un uomo che non sono mai state oggetto di conversazione con donne.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedo a te (non in teoria) cosa per te è femminile.
> Ricordo di aver avuto decenni fa una discussione con un tale che sosteneva che una donna deve essere donna è quando gli chiedevo come doveva essere per lui una donna, mi rispondeva “una donna lo sa”. E non era nemmeno Curreri :carneval:


Fisicamente capelli lunghi, fianchi accentuati, sedere tondo, pochi o niente peli, movenze eleganti e delicate, fluessuosa e morbida. 
Caratterialmente accogliente, dolce, sensibile, attenta, ordinata, precisa. 
Come look... qui si apre un mondo. La donna ha a disposizione talmente tanta varietà nel modo di abbigliarsi e truccarsi che la donna, per come la intendo io, è quella che sa sfruttare appieno tutte le possibilità per valorizzare la propria figura in adeguamento alle situazioni e all'ambiente.
Unghie comprese, di cui, sinceramente, non me ne frega nulla, che però so che alle donne piace tanto laccare.
Come ruoli: oggi i ruoli sono intercambiabili in casa, ma più spesso capita che la donna prenda possesso dell'abitazione e detti le regole. Dalle pattine alla posizione dei vestiti abbandonati la sera, fino alla scelta del piumino o della coperta del letto, per non parlare dei mobili (i commessi dei negozi di arredamento ormai quando entra una coppia non degnano neppure di uno sguardo l'uomo, se non al momento di pagare o nei casi in cui sia opportuno lanciare un supplice sguardo d'intesa) fino alla scelta degli elettrodomestici, ai lavori da fare, alle ristrutturazioni necessarie, al colore delle pareti (ho conosciuto coppie in cui per volere di lei si cambiavano anche ogni due o tre anni, arrivando in un caso a proporre la triplice combinazione di colori diversi per ogni stanza, ovvero 12 colori diversi per tutto l'appartamento).
I ruoli comunque restano quando si diventa genitori: essere madre è diverso dall'essere padre. Mi riesce difficile pensare possano essere assimilabili, anche se una certa cultura oggi lo cerca di proporre, con scarso successo in temini numerici, direi. Del resto anche a Sanremo, i padri entrano spesso nelle canzoni (da Mahmood a Irama non sempre facendoci bella figura uno agli Stadio dove un po' di ottimismo rientra) esattamente come le madri, in maniera ben distinta.
Aggiungerei che la donna dovrebbe costituire la parte costruttiva della famiglia, bilanciando l'anima meno domestica del maschio.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito spesso e letto, anche qui, discussioni sui ruoli maschili e femminili nella coppia.
> Personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati ridicoli i ruoli stereotipati perché ho considerato la coppia il ruolo della libertà dove ognuno avrebbe potuto esprimere al meglio se stesso.
> Perciò chi è più bravo o ama cucinare lo fa, magari uno la pasta e l’altra la torta o viceversa, però resteranno cose da fare da dividersi.
> .Ma lo stesso vale anche per tutti gli aspetti della convivenza dall’andare in posta o dal meccanico, cercando più che equità un equilibrio dinamico.
> ...


Si sa che un partner che apprezza, rispetta e coccola l’altro lo fa risplendere. Lo sappiamo tutti. Il problema è quando uno lo fa e l’altro se ne infischia, passa con i piedi sopra tutte queste belle cose e si comporta da caffone, certe volte anche tradendo, anzi spesso. Perché per me il tradimento è anche una mancanza di rispetto.
E la peggiore specie è l’uomo debole ed in più traditore ed ancora in più che non sa neanche organizzare la sua vita senza una donna, insomma un mammone.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si sa che un partner che apprezza, rispetta e coccola l’altro lo fa risplendere. Lo sappiamo tutti. Il problema è quando uno lo fa e l’altro se ne infischia, passa con i piedi sopra tutte queste belle cose e si comporta da caffone, certe volte anche tradendo, anzi spesso. Perché per me il tradimento è anche una mancanza di rispetto.
> E la peggiore specie è l’uomo debole ed in più traditore ed ancora in più che non sa neanche organizzare la sua vita senza una donna, insomma un *mammone*.


Il peggior uomo è quindi quello più legato o educato alla donna che l'ha generato?
E' interessante questa visione.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo dipende dal linguaggio comune di genere.
> A me piacciono cose di un uomo che non sono mai state oggetto di conversazione con donne.


Sono curiosa


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il peggior uomo è quindi quello più legato o educato alla donna che l'ha generato?
> E' interessante questa visione.


Il mammone nel senso che non si sa arrangiare da solo, non nel senso che sia molto legato alla mamma. Un uomo che ha un stretto legame con la mamma io lo apprezzo. Non lo apprezzo se invece a 50 ha ancora bisogno della mamma per le sue faccende. Povera mamma a questa età avrebbe bisogno lei di essere accudita non al contrario.
Ho conosciuto “mammoni” che disprezzavano loro stessi la mamma e nello stesso momento erano rimasti bambini anche a 50 anni. Mi riferivo a questi.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo dipende dal linguaggio comune di genere.
> A me piacciono cose di un uomo che non sono mai state oggetto di conversazione con donne.


Da uomo posso dirti che una certa parte delle donne appaiono come una contraddizione perenne.
Cercano a parole la componente intellettuale, solida, accogliente, accentuando il femminile presente nel maschio (forse per paura dello stesso), poi arrivano a essere attratte sessualmente e in maniera potente dai maschi più beceri, stronzi, ma capaci di destare loro gli ormoni sopiti dal letargo dialettico.
Basta guardare quanto sia forte l'attrazione sessuale per neri e nordafricani in genere, non certi fulgidi esempi di parità sessuale, ma ancora dotati di carica animale. Ci sono una quantità di donne, spesso divorziate, che vanno in tour proprio alla ricerca del maschio da monta, non diversamente dall'uomo che cerca le apparentemente sottomesse ma esasperatamente servizievoli orientali.
Forse la troppa paura del sesso opposto ha generato un livellamento verso il basso dell'attrazione tra i sessi, che ha bisogno, più di prima, di sensazioni e definizioni ancora più forti.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mammone nel senso che non si sa arrangiare da solo, non nel senso che sia molto legato alla mamma. Un uomo che ha un stretto legame con la mamma io lo apprezzo. Non lo apprezzo se invece a 50 ha ancora bisogno della mamma per le sue faccende. Povera mamma a questa età avrebbe bisogno lei di essere accudita non al contrario.
> Ho conosciuto “mammoni” che disprezzavano loro stessi la mamma e nello stesso momento erano rimasti bambini anche a 50 anni. Mi riferivo a questi.


C'è comunque sempre la figura importante se non imponente di una mamma dietro. Il padre dove finisce?


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è comunque sempre la figura importante se no imponente di una mamma dietro. Il padre dove finisce?


Non saprei che ruolo ha e che ruolo ha avuto.
Un figlio non cresciuto in effetti è il risultato dell’educazione ricevuta da entrambi i genitori.
O forse semplicemente è talmente comodo dondolarsi a vita nella sua immaturità per spostare responsabilità sulla madre, sul padre, sulla moglie, sui colleghi di lavoro ecc


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono curiosa


Io credo che del sesso opposto piacciano le cose che più sono diverse dal proprio.
Queste cose vengono accentuate anche trucco e trucchi.
Ad esempio le mani e i piedi sono molto diversi. Le unghie lunghe e curate accentuano le dimensioni ridotte e la forma delicata femminile, come pure anelli o braccialetti.
Ugualmente scarpe diverse accentuano la diversità.
Naturalmente le donne sono meno pelose e esaltano questo con la depilazione.
Gli uomini sono più pelosi ed esaltano questo evidenziando la barba, perfino adesso che si è diffusa la depilazione, ma per esaltare la muscolatura o tatuaggi.
Anche se può non essere di nostro gusto anche i piercing hanno la funzione di evidenziare parti del corpo, anche quando non sembra. Ad esempio ho notato molte ragazze con viso dolce o addirittura “oratoriale” con piercing con il viso, proprio per apparire più aggressive o adeguare l’aspetto a una aggressività, anche sessuale, che un corpo non molto erotico non trasmette.

A me piacciono le cravatte. Non ho mai detto a una amica “che bella cravatta ha quello “


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che del sesso opposto piacciano le cose che più sono diverse dal proprio.
> Queste cose vengono accentuate anche trucco e trucchi.
> Ad esempio le mani e i piedi sono molto diversi. Le unghie lunghe e curate accentuano le dimensioni ridotte e la forma delicata femminile, come pure anelli o braccialetti.
> Ugualmente scarpe diverse accentuano la diversità.
> ...


Vero.
Faccio bene a negare i piercing a mia figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Da uomo posso dirti che una certa parte delle donne appaiono come una contraddizione perenne.
> Cercano a parole la componente intellettuale, solida, accogliente, accentuando il femminile presente nel maschio (forse per paura dello stesso), poi arrivano a essere attratte sessualmente e in maniera potente dai maschi più beceri, stronzi, ma capaci di destare loro gli ormoni sopiti dal letargo dialettico.
> Basta guardare quanto sia forte l'attrazione per neri e nordafricani in genere, non certi fulgidi esempi di parità sessuale, ma ancora dotati di carica animale. Ci sono una quantità di donne, spesso divorziate, che vanno in tour proprio alla ricerca del maschio da monta, non diversamente dall'uomo che cerca le apparentemente sottomesse ma esasperatamente servizievoli orientali.
> Forse la troppa paura del sesso opposto ha generato un livellamento verso il basso dell'attrazione tra i sessi, che ha bisogno, più di prima, di sensazioni e definizioni ancora più forti.
> Non basta più la brava donna o il bravo uomo, come spesso non basta più solo fare l'amore.


Gli uomini hanno sempre avuto la santa mogliettina a casa e poi cercato la puttana, professionista o nella figura dell’amante, al servizio dei propri desideri.
Molte donne hanno inteso l’emancipazione come assunzione dei ruoli maschili.
Così come ora vi sono giovani che vestono di ribellione il desiderio di conquistare individualmente benessere e simboli di ricchezza delle classi alte (v. Trap) invece di chiedere una reale redistribuzione del reddito.
Sono entrambe imitazioni di chi si ritiene abbia il potere.

Lasciando fuori dal discorso relazioni reali dove l’animalesco non esiste per nulla e si tratta solo di incontro tra persone e dove gli stereotipi che citavi non hanno spazio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Faccio bene a negare i piercing a mia figlia.


Beh tua figlia ha ancora età in cui è pure troppo il lucida labbra, altro che piercing 
Poi ha un viso e un corpo da non rovinare.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh tua figlia ha ancora età in cui è pure troppo il lucida labbra, altro che piercing
> Poi ha un viso e un corpo da non rovinare.


Alcune sue amiche li hanno.
Ombelico, naso.
Non dirlo a me. Non amo neppure i tatuaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Alcune sue amiche li hanno.
> Ombelico, naso.
> Non dirlo a me. Non amo neppure i tatuaggi.


Alcune sue amiche hanno genitori deficienti  si può anche dire eh.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

E' singolare che in una epoca post tutto come quella che viviamo ci sia ancora bisogno di incanalare le personalità dentro stereotipi semplificativi. Evidentemente sono duri a morire proprio perchè la società e la mentalità umana ne hanno bisogno. Mi vengono sempre in mente i Village People che nel nome del complesso e nei travestimenti che usavano sulla scena: uno da poliziotto, uno da indiano, uno da operaio etc stemperavano e neutralizzavano l'immagine della loro omosessualità, meno accettabile all'epoca. Il punto è che le persone cercano un mondo ed una società tutto sommato ordinata, dove poter dire di quello che è un mammone perchè manifesta carenze nell'assunzione di responsabilità individuali o dove una donna è ritenuta "facile" se indugia in rapporti paralleli o seriali. Ma secondo me l'immagine che maggiormante risulta pervicacemente attaccata ai tempi moderni è quella generica dell' amore inteso come bagno salvifico e rigenerante che tutto consente e tutto permette.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Però sono i ruoli nella coppia su cui volevo confrontarmi, al di là dell’aspetto esterno, fisico o per intervento di trucco e parrucco.
Nella relazione vi volete sentire come nel brano riportato nel post di apertura o così?

Ma parlare di parità rimanda anche ad aspetti emotivi del rapporto. Come viene gestito il potere all'interno della coppia, se i partner sentono di avere, anche in aree diverse, la stessa forza, la stessa competenza e lo stesso valore dell'altro. Le stesse possibilità e la stessa libertà di scelta. Se tutti e due sentono di avere il diritto di poter dire o non dire una data cosa. Se sono legati e dipendenti ma allo stesso tempo autonomi e separati. Si tratta di un processo continuo di contrattazione tra le parti, per trovare parità nella relazione dal punto di vista decisionale e affettivo.
Certo, a determinare il modo in cui viene distribuito il potere possono influire differenze acquisite (sociali e culturali) se la coppia è formata da maschio e femmina. Ci sono poi differenze individuali, di personalità, di storia di vita che determinano stili comunicativi, di attaccamento e di stare insieme molto diversi.
https://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2013/07/10/news/rapporto_coppia_parita-1733220/


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' singolare che in una epoca post tutto come quella che viviamo ci sia ancora bisogno di incanalare le personalità dentro stereotipi semplificativi. Evidentemente sono duri a morire proprio perchè la società e la mentalità umana ne hanno bisogno. Mi vengono sempre in mente i Village People che nel nome del complesso e nei travestimenti che usavano sulla scena: uno da poliziotto, uno da indiano, uno da operaio etc stemperavano e neutralizzavano l'immagine della loro omosessualità, meno accettabile all'epoca. Il punto è che le persone cercano un mondo ed una società tutto sommato ordinata, dove poter dire di quello che è un mammone perchè manifesta carenze nell'assunzione di responsabilità individuali o dove una donna è ritenuta "facile" se indugia in rapporti paralleli o seriali. Ma secondo me l'immagine che maggiormante risulta pervicacemente attaccata ai tempi moderni è quella generica dell' amore inteso come bagno salvifico e rigenerante che tutto consente e tutto permette.


I Village People volevano ricordare che gli omosessuali non sono solo quelli con il boa di struzzo. 

Invece del resto è proprio ciò di cui vorrei parlare.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Alcune sue amiche li hanno. Ombelico, naso. Non dirlo a me. Non amo neppure i tatuaggi.


  Sono solo una moda del cazzo, oggi se non vai in giro pittato come un paralume non ti caga più nessuno....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2019)

Per quel che mi riguarda mi piace una coppia i cui ruoli siano perfettamente intercambiabili. 
Ho sposato un uomo che la pensa come me anche perché credo che se così non fosse stato saremmo durAti due gg


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono solo una moda del cazzo, oggi se non vai in giro pittato come un paralume non ti caga più nessuno....


...nessuno tra quelli conciati da paralume.
Basta guardare l’insignificanza fisica dei trap.
Non sono certamente con la fisicità di Springsteen


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I Village People volevano ricordare che gli omosessuali non sono solo quelli con il boa di struzzo.   Invece del resto è proprio ciò di cui vorrei parlare.


  Five o clock in the morning.....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda mi piace una coppia i cui ruoli siano perfettamente intercambiabili.
> Ho sposato un uomo che la pensa come me anche perché credo che se così non fosse stato saremmo durAti due gg


Anch’io.
Però poi mi si dice che la donna deve fare la donna


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...nessuno tra quelli conciati da paralume. Basta guardare l’insignificanza fisica dei trap. Non sono certamente con la fisicità di Springsteen


  Guarda che il Boss è diventato così perchè da giovane era gracilino e gli hanno consigliato la palestra, che a te non piace....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che il Boss è diventato così perchè da giovane era gracilino e gli hanno consigliato la palestra, che a te non piace....


Era un esempio di uomo di spettacolo, anche come voce.
Anche con la palestra certi ragazzi non avrebbero un grammo di fascino, per questo cercano di creare un tipo con tatuaggi e piercing.
Poi mi fanno pure tenerezza.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non capisco se parli di ruoli operativi (es: chi stura il water?) O di ruoli relazionali (es chi si lamenta e rompe le palle a giornate sane?) :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' singolare che in una epoca post tutto come quella che viviamo ci sia ancora bisogno di incanalare le personalità dentro stereotipi semplificativi. Evidentemente sono duri a morire proprio perchè la società e la mentalità umana ne hanno bisogno. Mi vengono sempre in mente i Village People che nel nome del complesso e nei travestimenti che usavano sulla scena: uno da poliziotto, uno da indiano, uno da operaio etc stemperavano e neutralizzavano l'immagine della loro omosessualità, *meno accettabile all'epoca*. Il punto è che le persone cercano un mondo ed una società tutto sommato ordinata, dove poter dire di quello che è un mammone perchè manifesta carenze nell'assunzione di responsabilità individuali o dove una donna è ritenuta "facile" se indugia in rapporti paralleli o seriali. Ma secondo me l'immagine che maggiormante risulta pervicacemente attaccata ai tempi moderni è quella generica dell' amore inteso come bagno salvifico e rigenerante che tutto consente e tutto permette.


'mazza, erano quasi tutti gay i cantanti disco e anche pop negli anni '70, per non parlare delle icone musicali gay (Gloria Gaynor, Donna Summer) nate in quegli anni.
E se non lo erano cantavano in falsetto (da Bee Gees ad Alan Sorrenti) o con voce baritonale (Amanda Lear).
E non ricordo, neppure nelle aree periferiche dove abitavo, che uno non ascoltasse i Pet Shop Boys o i Bronskie Beat perché dichiaratamente e apertamente gay; per non parlare del primo Pride che fu del 1969 o di canzoni popolari come "Pierre".
In termini di riconoscimento dei diritti civili qualche passo è stato fatto negli anni ma nello spettacolo la presenza omosessuale è una costante da sempre. Sanremo compreso.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sono i ruoli nella coppia su cui volevo confrontarmi, al di là dell’aspetto esterno, fisico o per intervento di trucco e parrucco.
> Nella relazione vi volete sentire come nel brano riportato nel post di apertura o così?
> 
> Ma parlare di parità rimanda anche ad aspetti emotivi del rapporto. Come viene gestito il potere all'interno della coppia, *se i partner sentono di avere, anche in aree diverse, la stessa forz*a, la stessa competenza e lo stesso valore dell'altro. Le stesse possibilità e la stessa libertà di scelta. Se tutti e due sentono di avere il diritto di poter dire o non dire una data cosa. Se sono legati e dipendenti ma allo stesso tempo autonomi e separati. Si tratta di un processo continuo di contrattazione tra le parti, per trovare parità nella relazione dal punto di vista decisionale e affettivo.
> ...


No.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio di uomo di spettacolo, anche come voce. Anche con la palestra certi ragazzi non avrebbero un grammo di fascino, per questo cercano di creare un tipo con tatuaggi e piercing. Poi mi fanno pure tenerezza.


  Potrebbe essere una esemplificazione, quella dei tatuaggi, tanto quanto quella degli stereotipi. Corrispondono ad un bisogno di rivestire un ruolo sociale attraverso una immagine. Il che dimostra che la ricerca della liberazione avviene attraverso l'adesione ad un ruolo, non attraverso il tentativo di inclusione di quante più idee e ruoli sia possibile. Del resto anche Gaber lo diceva: Libertà è partecipazione. (Solo che si vuole partecipare ad una specie di sceneggiata).


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 'mazza, erano quasi tutti gay i cantanti disco e anche pop negli anni '70, per non parlare delle icone musicali gay (Gloria Gaynor, Donna Summer) nate in quegli anni. E se non lo erano cantavano in falsetto (da Bee Gees ad Alan Sorrenti) o con voce baritonale (Amanda Lear). E non ricordo, neppure nelle aree periferiche dove abitavo, che uno non ascoltasse i Pet Shop Boys o i Bronskie Beat perché dichiaratamente e apertamente gay; per non parlare del primo Pride che fu del 1969 o di canzoni popolari come "Pierre". In termini di riconoscimento dei diritti civili qualche passo è stato fatto negli anni ma nello spettacolo la presenza omosessuale è una costante da sempre. Sanremo compreso.


  Forse nel midwest non era proprio come da noi eh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

È soggettivo.
Nella mia coppia non c'è assolutamente parità, o meglio io copro più fronti ( e mi viene anche detto " voi donne non volete la parità?).
Però mio marito si limita al ruolo di maschio fine ottocento primi novecento.
Questo comporta per lui un costante sentirsi inadeguato, ma non vuole uscirne.
Noi non formiamo una coppia, proprio perché i ruoli e le responsabilità non sono equi.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...nessuno tra quelli conciati da paralume.
> Basta guardare l’insignificanza fisica dei trap.
> Non sono certamente con la fisicità di Springsteen


Ma i trap è genere da dodicenni e a quell'età i maschi sono tutti privi di muscoli.
Alle dodicenni piace il ragazzo che assomigli al compagno di banco.
Poi a mia figlia piace anche Brad Pitt, ma questa è un'altra storia.
A chi non piace Brad Pitt, soprattutto in Troy?
E' testosterone antropomorfo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ non capisco se parli di ruoli operativi (es: chi stura il water?) O di ruoli relazionali (es chi si lamenta e rompe le palle a giornate sane?) :carneval:


Io volevo parlare di ruoli di coppia e di genere.
Cercando in rete però i primi risultati erano del tipo “donna fai le torte, vestiti sexy e portagli le pantofole e sarete felici” 
Per cui ognuno può dire quello che vuole.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse nel midwest non era proprio come da noi eh.


Ma neppure in Namibia, se dobbiamo considerare tutti i punti di vista.
E Bilal Hassani non se la passa benissimo neppure oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse nel midwest non era proprio come da noi eh.


Ho visto programmi americani (Matrimonio a prima vista) in cui l’uomo rivendicava il bisogno/diritto di guadagnare più della moglie, cosa nemmeno considerata neglio omologhi italiano e svedese o finlandese.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io volevo parlare di ruoli di coppia e di genere.
> Cercando in rete però i primi risultati erano del tipo “donna fai le torte, vestiti sexy e portagli le pantofole e sarete felici”
> Per cui ognuno può dire quello che vuole.


Ah ok..

Temo che in assenza di canalizzazione andrà in vacca entro la pagina 7 :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È soggettivo.
> Nella mia coppia non c'è assolutamente parità, o meglio io copro più fronti ( e mi viene anche detto " voi donne non volete la parità?).
> Però mio marito si limita al ruolo di maschio fine ottocento primi novecento.
> Questo comporta per lui un costante sentirsi inadeguato, ma non vuole uscirne.
> Noi non formiamo una coppia, proprio perché i ruoli e le responsabilità non sono equi.


Cerca online dove ti spiegheranno che tu non rendi il matrimonio felice :facepalm:


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure in Namibia, se dobbiamo considerare tutti i punti di vista. E Bilal Hassani non se la passa benissimo neppure oggi.


  Si ma il midwest come mercato non aveva all' epoca la stessa importanza della Namibia... Il punto è che devi dare una immagine trasgressiva, ma la trasgressione deve essere incanalata dentro uno stereotipo, per non risultare destabilizzante. (E farti comprare il disco). Non che adesso le cose siano cambiate.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma i trap è genere da dodicenni e a quell'età i maschi sono tutti privi di muscoli.
> Alle dodicenni piace il ragazzo che assomigli al compagno di banco.
> Poi a mia figlia piace anche Brad Pitt, ma questa è un'altra storia.
> A chi non piace Brad Pitt, soprattutto in Troy?
> E' testosterone antropomorfo.


A me piacciono tuttora gli uomini non muscolosi. Ma parlavo di viso e fascino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca online dove ti spiegheranno che tu non rendi il matrimonio felice :facepalm:


 cosa dovrei cercare


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto programmi americani (Matrimonio a prima vista) in cui l’uomo rivendicava il bisogno/diritto di guadagnare più della moglie, cosa nemmeno considerata neglio omologhi italiano e svedese o finlandese.


  Ma infatti, sti qua si son eletti poi persino il parruccone come president. .....


----------



## alberto15 (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io neanche uno. Conosco uomini che fanno i complimenti, ma non ho mai sentito un uomo conversare con un altro uomo dicendo "Che belle unghie laccate ha quella li".


neppure io : e' considerato da gay o al limite da "seghini"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa dovrei cercare


“Ruoli nel rapporto di coppia”

Un esempio https://www.paginemediche.it/medici...-di-coppia-il-rispetto-dei-ruoli-tradizionali 

[FONT=&quot]Insomma, l’atavica distinzione dei compiti in casa - lui che si occupa di [/FONT]*cambiare lampadine, pagare le bollette mentre lei è impegnata con la cena e la lavatrice - avrebbe imponenti ripercussioni sul rafforzamento dell’identità di genere e di conseguenza sulla qualità dell’intesa sessuale.*


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti, sti qua si son eletti poi persino il parruccone come president. .....


Noi italiani non abbiamo il diritto di parola sul tema :facepalm:


----------



## alberto15 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È soggettivo.
> Nella mia coppia non c'è assolutamente parità, o meglio io copro più fronti ( e mi viene anche detto " voi donne non volete la parità?).
> Però mio marito si limita al ruolo di maschio fine ottocento primi novecento.
> Questo comporta per lui un costante sentirsi inadeguato, ma non vuole uscirne.
> Noi non formiamo una coppia, proprio perché i ruoli e le responsabilità non sono equi.


in pratica lui lavora , torna a casa e mette le gambe sotto la tavola aspettando che tu lo serva amorevolmente?

Nella mia famiglia non funziona cosi'. Diciamo che e' piuttosto anarchica, figli compresi


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi italiani non abbiamo il diritto di parola sul tema :facepalm:


  Lo so purtroppo, però posso parlare come singolo individuo.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> P
> Ma parlare di parità rimanda anche ad aspetti emotivi del rapporto. *Come viene gestito il potere all'interno della coppia, se i partner sentono di avere, anche in aree diverse, la stessa forza, la stessa competenza e lo stesso valore dell'altr*o.
> https://d.repubblica.it/amore-sesso/2013/07/10/news/rapporto_coppia_parita-1733220/


Repubblica quando pubblica articoli banali come questi merita tutto il calo di vendita che la sta affliggendo.
La prima cosa che mi viene spontaneo pensare, quella che verrebbe in mente anche a un ragazzo di 15 anni e che è talmente ovvia da stemperare qualsiasi altro approfondimento è quella legata al diverso potere sessuale.
Il mio corpo nudo non ha mai suscitato lo stesso interesse di quello di mia moglie.
La sua desiderabilità in termini di genere è sempre stata superiore alla mia.
Se lei vuole scopare, basta che esca una sera vestita apposta per locali e trova senza fare niente. Ripeto: senza fare alcuno sforzo.
Solo stando ferma, mettendo il tacco e la gonna.
E questo vale per tutte le donne in Italia dove il potere sessuale e le differenze di genere sono ben amministrate per divenire sbilanciate.
Molto diversa la situazione ovviamente nei paesi scandinavi, per esempio, dove la parità è più reale e dove il potere sessuale femminile è minore (basti vedere l'abitudine alla promiscuità del corpo nudo che hanno)


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ruoli nel rapporto di coppia”  Un esempio https://www.paginemediche.it/medici...-di-coppia-il-rispetto-dei-ruoli-tradizionali [FONT=&quot]Insomma, l’atavica distinzione dei compiti in casa - lui che si occupa di [/FONT]*cambiare lampadine, pagare le bollette mentre lei è impegnata con la cena e la lavatrice - avrebbe imponenti ripercussioni sul rafforzamento dell’identità di genere e di conseguenza sulla qualità dell’intesa sessuale.*


  Però ruoli e compiti non sono proprio la stessa cosa. Dientano un problema quando si pretende di stabilirli sulla base di pregiudizi culturali e non di auto assunzioni di responsabilità o attitudini personali.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma il midwest come mercato non aveva all' epoca la stessa importanza della Namibia... Il punto è che devi dare una immagine trasgressiva, ma la trasgressione deve essere incanalata dentro uno stereotipo, per non risultare destabilizzante. (E farti comprare il disco). Non che adesso le cose siano cambiate.


Si dice che Mahmood sia gay. 
Non mi sembra tanto trasgressivo.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che ruoli [emoji41].
Ormai c'è la parità fra uomo e donna .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Repubblica quando pubblica articoli banali come questi merita tutto il calo di vendita che la sta affliggendo.
> La prima cosa che mi viene spontaneo pensare, quella che verrebbe in mente anche a un ragazzo di 15 anni e che è talmente ovvia da stemperare qualsiasi altro approfondimento è quella legata al diverso potere sessuale.
> Il mio corpo nudo non ha mai suscitato lo stesso interesse di quello di mia moglie.
> La sua desiderabilità in termini di genere è sempre stata superiore alla mia.
> ...


Questa è una idea tua.
Io ho desiderato uomini in un modo in cui non ho mai visto desiderare una donna.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Però ruoli e compiti non sono proprio la stessa cosa. Dientano un problema quando si pretende di stabilirli sulla base di pregiudizi culturali e non di auto assunzioni di responsabilità o attitudini personali.


Ma infatti io sono rimasta  per tutti questi articoli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si dice che Mahmood sia gay.
> Non mi sembra tanto trasgressivo.


Ma ha un fascino suo.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si dice che Mahmood sia gay.  Non mi sembra tanto trasgressivo.


  Essere gay non fa più trasgressivo. E non tutti evidentemente arrivano al successo "fingendosi" trasgressivi. Buona parte si.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma che ruoli [emoji41].
> Ormai c'è la parità fra uomo e donna .


Se li propongono significa che un motivo c'è. Quanti uomini e quante donne in percentuale fanno lavori part time?
Quante famiglie conosci dove lei lavora e lui sta a casa? Io una ne ho conosciuta. Diceva di fare il  "mammo", lo hanno dovuto ricoverare per depressione e altro.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Questa è una idea tua.*
> Io ho desiderato uomini in un modo in cui non ho mai visto desiderare una donna.


E' pura statistica.
Se neghiamo questo, cade tutto il resto del discorso.
Non siamo - purtroppo - in Svezia, dove la parità ha stemperato anche queste differenze.
Siamo in Italia, dove non vedi una donna spogliata neppure in sauna, dove sarebbe la norma. Chiediamoci perché.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una idea tua. Io ho desiderato uomini in un modo in cui non ho mai visto desiderare una donna.


  Ecco, sta cosa mi incuriosisce.  Racconta.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se li propongono significa che un motivo c'è. Quanti uomini e quante donne in percentuale fanno lavori part time?
> Quante famiglie conosci* dove lei lavora e lui sta a casa*? Io una ne ho conosciuta. Diceva di fare il  "mammo", lo hanno dovuto ricoverare per depressione e altro.


Quelle dove lui è disoccupato.
Attualmente ne conosco tre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, sta cosa mi incuriosisce.  Racconta.


Non eri tu :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Essere gay non fa più trasgressivo. E non tutti evidentemente arrivano al successo "fingendosi" trasgressivi. Buona parte si.


Essere gay vuol dire tante cose.
un po' ambiente l'ho frequentato grazie ad alcuni amici.
Non c'è neppure quella compattezza che si pretenda ci sia fuori.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti io sono rimasta  per tutti questi articoli.


Se non raschiano il fondo del barile con la retorica da strapazzo non se li fila più nessuno.
Stesso discorso per le altre testate.
Stanno tentando di cavalcare la linea in voga sui social, con scarso successo mi sa.
O perlomeno, tentano di conservare quel target che ha quei punti di riferimento lì.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non eri tu :carneval:


  Mai pensato di esserlo. Ma sono ancora curioso,  mi ha sempre incuriosito il desiderio delle donne. Racconta, sù non essere timida.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Essere gay vuol dire tante cose.
> un po' ambiente l'ho frequentato grazie ad alcuni amici.
> Non c'è neppure quella compattezza che si pretenda ci sia fuori.


Ma davvero i gay sono umani? :mexican::facepalm:

Basta vedere D&G per vedere che possono essere più reazionari e classisti di tanti etero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non raschiano il fondo del barile con la retorica da strapazzo non se li fila più nessuno.
> Stesso discorso per le altre testate.
> Stanno tentando di cavalcare la linea in voga sui social, con scarso successo.
> O perlomeno, tentano di conservare quel target lì.


Ma allora c’è una linea in voga sui social di donna con la gonna? 

(...) Voglio una donna "donna",
donna "donna"
donna con la gonna,
gonna gonna
Voglio una donna "donna"
donna "donna"
donna con la gonna
gonna gonna

Prendila te quella col cervello,
che s'innamori di te quella che fa carriera,
quella col pisello e la bandiera nera
la cantatrice calva e la barricadera
che non c'e mai la sera...(...)

<span style="font-family: Roboto">[video=youtube;FgCUtdzDpTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgCUtdzDpTQ[/video]


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero i gay sono umani? :mexican::facepalm:
> 
> Basta vedere D&G per vedere che possono essere più reazionari e classisti di tanti etero.


Ma direi.
Esiste una classificazione all'interno per le differenti espressioni e tipologie, poi ci sono tutti quelli che non si riconoscono neppure in alcuna di queste.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai pensato di esserlo. Ma sono ancora curioso,  mi ha sempre incuriosito il desiderio delle donne. Racconta, sù non essere timida.


Cosa dovrei raccontare?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se li propongono significa che un motivo c'è. Quanti uomini e quante donne in percentuale fanno lavori part time?
> Quante famiglie conosci dove lei lavora e lui sta a casa? Io una ne ho conosciuta. Diceva di fare il  "mammo", lo hanno dovuto ricoverare per depressione e altro.


Se un uomo perde lavoro ora come ora si ritrova a casa a tempo indeterminato [emoji41].
Nel mio caso molti compiti in casa vengono svolti da entrambe [emoji41] chi ci si trova lo fa [emoji41].
La parità  non vuol dire invertire i ruoli, ma semplicemente fare in modo che non siano prerogativa del singolo [emoji41].
Così viene che se un uomo sta a casa da solo può comodamente sistemarla [emoji41]. 
Altrettanto una donna in auto da sola  deve sapere cambiare un pneumatico [emoji41].


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei raccontare?


  Ho capito, non ti vuoi esporre. Ci aprirò un 3d sul desiderio delle donne allora.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma direi.
> Esiste una classificazione all'interno per le differenti espressioni e tipologie, poi ci sono tutti quelli che non si riconoscono neppure in alcuna di queste.


Non si è colto il sarcasmo?

Oh io sono andata a un concerto di Patty Pravo :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma allora c’è una linea in voga sui social di donna con la gonna?


Nei social si estremizza tutto, perché viene favorito il raggruppamento di persone aventi idee simili.
Così si evita il confronto, ma ci si limita a specchiarsi tra persone che si appoggiano tra loro.
Per questo è diventato patrimonio dei rompicoglioni.
Quelli che da soli diventavano inoffensivi, con qualche migliaio di like si sentono forti.
Sono riusciti a rendere i ciclisti dei terribili cagacazzi.
E stanno riuscendo benissimo a cancellare qualsiasi ideologia o idea, in quanto supportate da persone che non tollerano alcun apporto critico.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si è colto il sarcasmo?
> 
> Oh io sono andata a un concerto di Patty Pravo :carneval:


Un mio amico gay ne faceva l'imitazione perfetta, un altro la odiava e preferiva i Modena City Ramblers.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, non ti vuoi esporre. Ci aprirò un 3d sul desiderio delle donne allora.


Vai!
Però circostanzia. Perché non saprei cosa dire.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se un uomo perde lavoro ora come ora si ritrova a casa a tempo indeterminato [emoji41].
> Nel mio caso molti compiti in casa vengono svolti da entrambe [emoji41] chi ci si trova lo fa [emoji41].
> La parità  non vuol dire invertire i ruoli, ma semplicemente fare in modo che non siano prerogativa del singolo [emoji41].
> Così viene che se un uomo sta a casa da solo può comodamente sistemarla [emoji41].
> Altrettanto una donna in auto da sola  deve sapere cambiare un pneumatico [emoji41].


Saper fare non significa fare di abitudine. I lavori "casalinghi" (quelli che se affidi a terzi paghi), di solito chi li fa?


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quelle dove lui è disoccupato.Attualmente ne conosco tre.


Tre.E quante invece con lei che sta a casa?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tre.E quante invece con lei che sta a casa?


Due.
No, musulmani a parte (conosco due coppie che continuano a fare figli), adesso neppure una di quelle due, perché una di quelle donne ha trovato un lavoro temporaneo e l'altra part time, con periodi abbastanza lunghi all'estero (tipo un mese negli USA).
Zero, quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Due.


Ma se in un altro thread avevi sostenuto che conosci un sacco di coppie con lei casalinga o part time e quindi con donne con tempo libero...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se in un altro thread avevi sostenuto che conosci un sacco di coppie con lei casalinga o part time e quindi con donne con tempo libero...


Nella classe precedenti erano appunto quelle due, più le altre due musulmane, più altre che erano a casa per accudire i figli piccoli. I bambini crescono. Ora alle medie lavorano tutte, per dire. Meno degli uomini. Anche mia moglie lavora meno ore di me e dice ogni tanto che le piacerebbe stare a casa mantenuta. Chissà se lo pensa veramente?
Un sacco rispetto alle mie conoscenze, certo.
Chi ha un reddito basso ha necessità di un secondo stipendio, chi è laureato di mettere in pratica quanto ha studiato.
Anche tra i miei colleghi tutte le mogli lavorano.
Poi non conosco tanta gente, per cui non faccio statistica.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nella classe precedenti erano appunto quelle due, più le altre due musulmane, più altre che erano a casa per accudire i figli piccoli. I bambini crescono. Ora alle medie lavorano tutte, per dire.
> Un sacco rispetto alle mie conoscenze, certo.
> Chi ha un reddito basso ha necessità di un secondo stipendio, chi è laureato di mettere in pratica quanto ha studiato.
> Anche tra i miei colleghi tutte le mogli lavorano.
> Poi non conosco tanta gente, per cui non faccio statistica.


Temo comunque che Milano e hinterland non siano rappresentativi dell’Italia, come gli USA non sono Manhattan


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo comunque che Milano e hinterland non siano rappresentativi dell’Italia, come gli USA non sono Manhattan


Io di questo posso parlare. 
Ovvio che a Petralia Soprana sia un po' diverso, ma d'altronde è anche per questo che Milano e tutto il nord sono meta di immigrazione da decenni.
E' un po', ormai, il motore culturale, se vogliamo, in quanto attraente.
Come dice la canzone "Vengono tutti qui a Milan".


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito spesso e letto, anche qui, discussioni sui ruoli maschili e femminili nella coppia.
> Personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati ridicoli i ruoli stereotipati perché ho considerato la coppia il ruolo della libertà dove ognuno avrebbe potuto esprimere al meglio se stesso.
> Perciò chi è più bravo o ama cucinare lo fa, magari uno la pasta e l’altra la torta o viceversa, però resteranno cose da fare da dividersi.
> .Ma lo stesso vale anche per tutti gli aspetti della convivenza dall’andare in posta o dal meccanico, cercando più che equità un equilibrio dinamico.
> ...


Allora...come sapete sono una che rompe le balle sempre a tutti perché baso le mie riflessioni su statistiche più o meno personali. 
Osservare le dinamiche relazionali mi piace e cerco sempre di trovarvi delle connessioni  causa - effetto 
Nel mondo femminile fatte 100 le donne tradite (per esempio) che conosco (certo, su un campione non rappresentativo, me ne rendo conto), 95 sono di carattere forte e autonomo....indipendenti, toste, ..e che spesso, anche inconsapevolmente ,  fanno sentire gli uomini non all’altezza...
Con chi vengono tradite le suddette?
Spesso con dolci donnine travestite da gheishe ...che fanno sentire il marito della “so fare tutto io “, il re dell’universo...chiedendo anche “me la cambi tu la lampadina che sei così bravo? Io sono così incapace in queste cose ...”.
Togliamoci un secondo dall’ambito cornifero....
Avete mai notato che quando in casa fa tutto la donna lui non è capace di fare una beata fava.... mentre i mariti delle donnine di porcellana sono dei veri e propri “bricoleur?”.....dicono loro “cara, ti prego, no...che ti sciupi ..faccio io !”?
Non so se gli esempi che ti sto facendo siano una risposta esaustiva al tuo quesito sulla biodiversità ...ma per me sono diventati ormai certezza ....


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È soggettivo.
> Nella mia coppia non c'è assolutamente parità, o meglio io copro più fronti ( e mi viene anche detto " voi donne non volete la parità?).
> Però mio marito si limita al ruolo di maschio fine ottocento primi novecento.
> Questo comporta per lui un costante sentirsi inadeguato, ma non vuole uscirne.
> Noi non formiamo una coppia, proprio perché i ruoli e le responsabilità non sono equi.


ma che è della mia età?
Colpa sempre di voi donne , in questo caso mamme , che non ci avete fatto partecipe della vita che si tiene in casa  noi le cose da donne non sappiamo neanche cosa fossero.
Diverso per i miei figli che abbiamo ,anzi ha fatto  mia moglie capaci di fare tutto ed è quello che fanno ora che sono usciti di casa, aiutano le compagne e non si tirano indietro .


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Saper fare non significa fare di abitudine. I lavori "casalinghi" (quelli che se affidi a terzi paghi), di solito chi li fa?


Chi si trova.
Nel mio caso lei è a casa [emoji16].


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che è della mia età?
> Colpa sempre di voi donne , in questo caso mamme , che non ci avete fatto partecipe della vita che si tiene in casa  noi le cose da donne non sappiamo neanche cosa fossero.
> Diverso per i miei figli che abbiamo ,anzi ha fatto  mia moglie capaci di fare tutto ed è quello che fanno ora che sono usciti di casa, aiutano le compagne e non si tirano indietro .


Sai quante ne conosco che fanno tutto loro a casa perché altrimenti non gli va bene [emoji41]. Poi i figli li abituano a essere serviti e riveriti.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ruoli nel rapporto di coppia”
> 
> Un esempio https://www.paginemediche.it/medici...-di-coppia-il-rispetto-dei-ruoli-tradizionali
> 
> Insomma, l’atavica distinzione dei compiti in casa - lui che si occupa di *cambiare lampadine, pagare le bollette mentre lei è impegnata con la cena e la lavatrice - avrebbe imponenti ripercussioni sul rafforzamento dell’identità di genere e di conseguenza sulla qualità dell’intesa sessuale.*



Aiutooo, mio marito non ha mai pagato  una bolletta, se non per un caso fortuito in 40 anni, non saprebbe da che parte iniziare  a  calcolare imu tari, bolli auto, revisioni auto, spese condominiali, al massimo me lo ricorda se parto e lascio il tutto a casa in vista, ed io non cucino da 40 ANNI, sempre fatto lui la spesa, io portavo le bimbe a scuola quando non avevo piu' la tata, avevano gia' 9 e 11 anni le piccole,  le prendevo, quello  cosa non da poco considerando orari d'ufficio e corse,  per lui un sollievo, poi stavo con loro. Al sabato facevamo insieme le  pulizie in casa, sempre in ordine perche' in settimana la tata la teneva in ordine e stirava.  Pero'  non si e mai stabilito  niente di preciso, ha iniziato lui a cucinare, ed io a sbrigare cartacce. 
Poi e' capitato lavorasse  lontano 5gg a settimana, nessun problema noi tre 'donne'. Anzi, bellissime serate e shopping serale, gastronomia e cene da sogno ahahah. Spendevo   piu'  che al ristorante ma era un negozietto da sogno.
Poi figlie  grandi, io in pensione, mesi e mesi al mare da sola, storiella extra di lui, ma non e' cambiato  il resto quando si era insieme ne il dividersi senza bacchetta i compiti ne il cercarsi.
E veniva spesso al mare a trovarmi, 800 km. 
Adesso quando sono a casa, ultimamente troppo per le mie abitudini, tante cose le facciamo insieme. 
Spesa, visite mediche, qualche giro In auto, e pochi viaggi per motivi di salute suoi. 
Io ogni tanto 'volo'. 
Sullo smalto alle unghie,  ancora prima delle tecniche di oggi, una cara mica casalinga e stagionale in hotel ai piani, avevano aunhie lunghissime curatissime e perfette, e non aveva lavastoviglie.  A me non sarebbero durate 5 minuti.
Mia figlia ci tiene e spende un mare di soldi per tenerle con tutti i colori piu'  strani. 
Mio marito apprezza di piu'  il colore dei capelli nelle donne,  non gli piacciono troppo corti,  allo smalto, e detesta il rosso negli abiti e  pure rossetto e smalto rosso. 
Non gli piacciono gli abiti appariscenti,  brillantini vari e peggio leopardati.  O piacevano,  perche' adesso per noi sono cose superate.
Comodita'  una cenetta in riva al mare    ed  un bel panorama  relax ahahahah e un copricostume o un abito ugandese lungo, va benissimo pure alla sera in casa  mia al mare.  Mi viene la nostalgia delle sere d'estate, soprattutto a giugno.  Luna rossa, un sogno.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini hanno sempre avuto la santa mogliettina a casa e poi cercato la puttana, professionista o nella figura dell’amante, al servizio dei propri desideri.
> Molte donne hanno inteso l’emancipazione come assunzione dei ruoli maschili.
> .


Mio padre, che di donne ne ha avute tante ed è non per niente un pluritradito, anche lui dice qualcosa di simile delle donne.
Io mi limito a pensare che pochi sono veramente contenti di quel che hanno e non sempre è colpa altrui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora...come sapete sono una che rompe le balle sempre a tutti perché baso le mie riflessioni su statistiche più o meno personali.
> Osservare le dinamiche relazionali mi piace e cerco sempre di trovarvi delle connessioni  causa - effetto
> Nel mondo femminile fatte 100 le donne tradite (per esempio) che conosco (certo, su un campione non rappresentativo, me ne rendo conto), 95 sono di carattere forte e autonomo....indipendenti, toste, ..e che spesso, anche inconsapevolmente ,  fanno sentire gli uomini non all’altezza...
> Con chi vengono tradite le suddette?
> ...


Ho letto diversi articoli , che ho poi riferito nei post successivi, che dicono cose simili.
È evidente che se c’è da trasportare qualcosa di pesante è più adatto un uomo.
Ma perché questa  caratteristica fisica dei più (ci sono anche casi che smentiscono) diventa emblematica di una assunzione di ruoli in cui molti uomini e molte donne si sistemano comodamente?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Aiutooo, mio marito non ha mai pagato  una bolletta, se non per un caso fortuito in 40 anni, non saprebbe da che parte iniziare  a  calcolare imu tari, bolli auto, revisioni auto, spese condominiali, al massimo me lo ricorda se parto e lascio il tutto a casa in vista, ed io non cucino da 40 ANNI, sempre fatto lui la spesa, io portavo le bimbe a scuola quando non avevo piu' la tata, avevano gia' 9 e 11 anni le piccole,  le prendevo, quello  cosa non da poco considerando orari d'ufficio e corse,  per lui un sollievo, poi stavo con loro. Al sabato facevamo insieme le  pulizie in casa, sempre in ordine perche' in settimana la tata la teneva in ordine e stirava.  Pero'  non si e mai stabilito  niente di preciso, ha iniziato lui a cucinare, ed io a sbrigare cartacce.
> Poi e' capitato lavorasse  lontano 5gg a settimana, nessun problema noi tre 'donne'. Anzi, bellissime serate e shopping serale, gastronomia e cene da sogno ahahah. Spendevo   piu'  che al ristorante ma era un negozietto da sogno.
> Poi figlie  grandi, io in pensione, mesi e mesi al mare da sola, storiella extra di lui, ma non e' cambiato  il resto quando si era insieme ne il dividersi senza bacchetta i compiti ne il cercarsi.
> E veniva spesso al mare a trovarmi, 800 km.
> ...


Divisione dei ruoli non tradizionali.
La piccolina era più tradizionale? Può aver avuto un ruolo nel tradimento?


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Divisione dei ruoli non tradizionali.
> La piccolina era più tradizionale? Può aver avuto un ruolo nel tradimento?



Era giovane, 24 anni, non lavorava , neppure a 30, e dubito lavori,  famiglia disagiata,  senza soldi, ma per i tempi e le volte in cui si vedevano credo abbia influito di piu'  la sua insistenza, le circostanze , e come stava messo lui in quel periodo.
Sicuramente con lei non temeva confronti.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora...come sapete sono una che rompe le balle sempre a tutti perché baso le mie riflessioni su statistiche più o meno personali.
> Osservare le dinamiche relazionali mi piace e cerco sempre di trovarvi delle connessioni  causa - effetto
> Nel mondo femminile fatte 100 le donne tradite (per esempio) che conosco (certo, su un campione non rappresentativo, me ne rendo conto), 95 sono di carattere forte e autonomo....indipendenti, toste, ..e che spesso, anche inconsapevolmente ,  fanno sentire gli uomini non all’altezza...
> Con chi vengono tradite le suddette?
> ...


È ingestibile la sovrapposizione dei ruoli nella coppia. Dove c'è lei che sa e vuole far tutto ci sarà un uomo che farà poco e viceversa.
Sui tradimenti: se vuoi un rapporto leggero, cerchi chi ti consente di farlo. 
Se vuoi una relazione profonda, punti su altre persone. 
Di solito si desidera ciò che non si ha.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi articoli , che ho poi riferito nei post successivi, che dicono cose simili.
> È evidente che se c’è da trasportare qualcosa di pesante è più adatto un uomo.
> Ma perché questa  caratteristica fisica dei più (ci sono anche casi che smentiscono) diventa emblematica di una assunzione di ruoli in cui molti uomini e molte donne si sistemano comodamente?


Perché nella coppia l'equilibrio è dato dalla suddivisione degli spazi, non dalla condivisione o peggio ancora dalla sovrapposizione.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È ingestibile la sovrapposizione dei ruoli nella coppia. Dove c'è lei che sa e vuole far tutto ci sarà un uomo che farà poco e viceversa.
> Sui tradimenti: se vuoi un rapporto leggero, cerchi chi ti consente di farlo.
> Se vuoi una relazione profonda, punti su altre persone.
> Di solito si desidera ciò che non si ha.


In realtà credo che stiamo dicendo qualcosa di più “antropologico..”.
Chi ha la donna dipendente e remissiva raramente cerca l’indipendente castrante ...
Nel senso che all’uomo piace fare l’uomo...generalmente ....


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà credo che stiamo dicendo qualcosa di più “antropologico..”.
> Chi ha la donna dipendente e remissiva raramente cerca l’indipendente castrante ...
> Nel senso che all’uomo piace fare l’uomo...generalmente ....


L'indipendente è castrante per chi non la sa apprezzare o valutare (e di solito manco arriva a considerarla). È significativamente molto più gestibile e alla portata di più persone una donna remissiva, ma questo non è detto la renda più attraente. Certo, la rende più abbordabile, anche perché non a tutti piace spendere molte energie, specie per una relazione extra. 
Perdonami il paragone automobilistico, ma il fatto che la Panda sia la macchina più diffusa non la rende la più desiderabile.
Se proprio devo pensare a una macchina che mi possa dare emozioni, mi viene in mente come minimo una Mustang.
Anche se poi nella vita ho una Sportage...
Per ora. 
Di necessità virtù.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ruoli nel rapporto di coppia”
> 
> Un esempio https://www.paginemediche.it/medici...-di-coppia-il-rispetto-dei-ruoli-tradizionali
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Insomma, l’atavica distinzione dei compiti in casa - lui che si occupa di [/FONT]*cambiare lampadine, pagare le bollette mentre lei è impegnata con la cena e la lavatrice - avrebbe imponenti ripercussioni sul rafforzamento dell’identità di genere e di conseguenza sulla qualità dell’intesa sessuale.*


 eh grazie, ma se non le vuol fare, cosa fai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in pratica lui lavora , torna a casa e mette le gambe sotto la tavola aspettando che tu lo serva amorevolmente?
> 
> Nella mia famiglia non funziona cosi'. Diciamo che e' piuttosto anarchica, figli compresi


esatto. Il ruolo del maschio primitivo.
E non lo sposti neanche di un millimetro. Se tento si rischia la lite.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma che è della mia età?
> Colpa sempre di voi donne , in questo caso mamme , che non ci avete fatto partecipe della vita che si tiene in casa  noi le cose da donne non sappiamo neanche cosa fossero.
> Diverso per i miei figli che abbiamo ,anzi ha fatto  mia moglie capaci di fare tutto ed è quello che fanno ora che sono usciti di casa, aiutano le compagne e non si tirano indietro .


come pensiero, si ha la tua età anzi di più


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora...come sapete sono una che rompe le balle sempre a tutti perché baso le mie riflessioni su statistiche più o meno personali.
> Osservare le dinamiche relazionali mi piace e cerco sempre di trovarvi delle connessioni  causa - effetto
> Nel mondo femminile fatte 100 le donne tradite (per esempio) che conosco (certo, su un campione non rappresentativo, me ne rendo conto), 95 sono di carattere forte e autonomo....indipendenti, toste, ..e che spesso, anche inconsapevolmente ,  fanno sentire gli uomini non all’altezza...
> Con chi vengono tradite le suddette?
> ...


 le donnine di porcellana che definisci sono anche quelle che per presa di posizione dicono non sono capace perché non hanno nessuna intenzione di farlo.
Per sopravvivenza il marito copre le parti mancanti. Ma anche in questo caso sono uomini predisposti a sopperire.
Ne conosco alcune. Si sono sposate con quello servizievole e non col fidanzato che pretendeva , tant'è che si erano lasciati.
Altre che dopo più di 20 anni di matrimonio il marito le ha lasciate stremato dall'inutilita della moglie.
Io sono arrivata alla conclusione che chi ha tendenza non collaborativa fa scelte mirate del partner, non credo che l'amore sia l'elemento scatenante.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono uomini al mondo che siano particolarmente attratti dalle unghie laccate della partner?


Non le unghie in particolare, ma a me le sciattone danno fastidio fisico. Il discorso è più sottile. Sicuramente la tua felicità, la tua bellezza, raccontano al mondo chi sei e la storia dietro di te visti i geni che ti porti appresso. Come ti conci racconta al mondo la storia che tu gli vuoi raccontare. Senza passare per il verbale, ovviamente. Ci sono scelte estetiche che non sono scelte, come essere alti o bassi, avere i denti dritti o storti e così via. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di scelte che uno fa perché ha qualcosa da dire. Se decide di non farle, sta automaticamente dicendo che non ha un cazzo da dire.
Senza scomodare Lagerfeld , il nudo ti racconta il corpo, il resto ti racconta l'anima di una persona.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh grazie, ma se non le vuol fare, cosa fai?


Sono equilibri che si cercano e si trovano nei primi mesi o anni di convivenza. Dopo una sembra matta.
A dir la verità io avevo chiarito molto anche prima della convivenza.
Non so se c’è rapporto con il tradimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono equilibri che si cercano e si trovano nei primi mesi o anni di convivenza. Dopo una sembra matta.
> A dir la verità io avevo chiarito molto anche prima della convivenza.
> Non so se c’è rapporto con il tradimento.


ma anche noi a parole, poi a fatti è stato altro agire.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma anche noi a parole, poi a fatti è stato altro agire.


Eri molto innamorata? Così innamorata da accettare quel ruolo che non avresti voluto?
Io ho anche conosciuto una che ci teneva proprio a fare la mogliettina da telefilm anni sessanta. 
Le avevamo detto che era una situazione pesante a lungo termine, ma voleva proprio essere quella sexy con l’arrosto in forno.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non le unghie in particolare, ma a me le sciattone danno fastidio fisico. Il discorso è più sottile. Sicuramente la tua felicità, la tua bellezza, raccontano al mondo chi sei e la storia dietro di te visti i geni che ti porti appresso. Come ti conci racconta al mondo la storia che tu gli vuoi raccontare. Senza passare per il verbale, ovviamente. Ci sono scelte estetiche che non sono scelte, come essere alti o bassi, avere i denti dritti o storti e così via. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di scelte che uno fa perché ha qualcosa da dire. Se decide di non farle, sta automaticamente dicendo che non ha un cazzo da dire.
> Senza scomodare Lagerfeld , il nudo ti racconta il corpo, il resto ti racconta l'anima di una persona.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Assolutamente vero. 
Non, appunto, le unghie in particolare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> Non, appunto, le unghie in particolare.


Ma hai detto che le unghie non ti interessano?
Oggi mi sconcerti.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che le unghie non ti interessano?
> Oggi mi sconcerti.


Non mi interessa l'accanimento a cui sono sottoposte oggi per moda e che è tutto tranne che cura e che spesso sfocia nella tamarraggine se non nell'ossessivita'. 
Sono un particolare, non il punto focale su cui puntare. 
Non è diverso da quello che ho detto nel primo post.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri molto innamorata? Così innamorata da accettare quel ruolo che non avresti voluto?
> Io ho anche conosciuto una che ci teneva proprio a fare la mogliettina da telefilm anni sessanta.
> Le avevamo detto che era una situazione pesante a lungo termine, ma voleva proprio essere quella sexy con l’arrosto in forno.


all'inizio non era così.Per la verità non ero neanche capace cucinare.
Ho creduto che fosse solo un periodo di adattamento.
Poi ho realizzato che era così è basta. 
Ma forse lo ho anche detto, la mia famiglia mi ha bloccato molto. Il senso del dovere, pazientare, è via dicendo.
A lungo termine ha pesato e molto.


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Divisione dei ruoli non tradizionali.
> *La piccolina era più tradizional*e? Può aver avuto un ruolo nel tradimento?


Secondo me questo non c'entra proprio niente.
Non mescoliamo la disponibilità e la capacità di essere molto seduttive tipiche della prima fase della relazione con la distinzione dei ruoli.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Il ruolo del maschio primitivo.E non lo sposti neanche di un millimetro. Se tento si rischia la lite.


allora sei autorizzata a trovare alternative piu' stimolanti che preparare la pappa ad un cavernicolo


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito spesso e letto, anche qui, discussioni sui ruoli maschili e femminili nella coppia.
> Personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati ridicoli i ruoli stereotipati perché ho considerato la coppia il ruolo della libertà dove ognuno avrebbe potuto esprimere al meglio se stesso.
> Perciò chi è più bravo o ama cucinare lo fa, magari uno la pasta e l’altra la torta o viceversa, però resteranno cose da fare da dividersi.
> .Ma lo stesso vale anche per tutti gli aspetti della convivenza dall’andare in posta o dal meccanico, cercando più che equità un equilibrio dinamico.
> ...


Quando si vive insieme ci sono ruoli che diventano dell'uno o dell'altro, in maniera naturale. Lui si preoccupava delle auto e di tagliare l'erba, io mi occupavo di lavare il bucato e stirarlo. Poi gli altri ruoli si ripartivano in base agli orari di lavoro. 
Sono d'accordo sull'ultima parte... Ogni tanto fare sentire importante l'uomo dicendo "Amore, mi metteresti a posto il rubinetto del lavabo che perde?" anche se so farlo da sola, lo fa sentire il Re degli idraulici, un uomo cazzuto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando si vive insieme ci sono ruoli che diventano dell'uno o dell'altro, in maniera naturale. Lui si preoccupava delle auto e di tagliare l'erba, io mi occupavo di lavare il bucato e stirarlo. Poi gli altri ruoli si ripartivano in base agli orari di lavoro.
> Sono d'accordo sull'ultima parte... Ogni tanto fare sentire importante l'uomo dicendo "Amore, mi metteresti a posto il rubinetto del lavabo che perde?" anche se so farlo da sola, lo fa sentire il Re degli idraulici, un uomo cazzuto


Ma davvero?


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero?


A volte basta anche solo un "Mi apri la bottiglietta d'acqua?":


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A volte basta anche solo un "Mi apri la bottiglietta d'acqua?":


:lipstick: 

Ho bisogno di sistemare dei lampadari


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero?


Certo, dobbiamo farli sentire dei Supereroi anche quando aprono il vasetto della marmellata


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A volte basta anche solo un "Mi apri la bottiglietta d'acqua?":


Ecco, Danny conferma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, dobbiamo farli sentire dei Supereroi anche quando aprono il vasetto della marmellata





Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, Danny conferma


Rovina famiglie!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, dobbiamo farli sentire dei Supereroi anche quando aprono il vasetto della marmellata


Sei ironica?


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rovina famiglie!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13830


Ahahah io ce l'ho uguale


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei ironica?


No


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahahah io ce l'ho uguale


Sono fedele


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A volte basta anche solo un "Mi apri la bottiglietta d'acqua?":





Vera ha detto:


> Certo, dobbiamo farli sentire dei Supereroi anche quando aprono il vasetto della marmellata


perché a me non funziona sta cosa?


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, dobbiamo farli sentire dei Supereroi anche quando aprono il vasetto della marmellata [emoji12]


Peccato che senza di noi andate avanti a brioche [emoji41]


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Peccato che senza di noi andate avanti a brioche [emoji41]


Mr Potato fa poco il furbo che ti smonto


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando si vive insieme ci sono ruoli che diventano dell'uno o dell'altro, in maniera naturale. Lui si preoccupava delle auto e di tagliare l'erba, io mi occupavo di lavare il bucato e stirarlo. Poi gli altri ruoli si ripartivano in base agli orari di lavoro.
> Sono d'accordo sull'ultima parte... Ogni tanto fare sentire importante l'uomo dicendo "Amore, mi metteresti a posto il rubinetto del lavabo che perde?" anche se so farlo da sola, lo fa sentire il Re degli idraulici, un uomo cazzuto



Da me non funziona ! Tutto quello che smonta non è più capace di rimontare ...
Alla fine non oso più.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché a me non funziona sta cosa?


Perché nel tuo caso il barattolo di marmellata dovresti spaccarglielo in testa.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> 
> Ho bisogno di sistemare dei lampadari


Ti mando il mio !
Dai , per non rimanere al buio ti porta qualche candellina ...
Giusto per sicurezza


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da me non funziona ! Tutto quello che smonta non è più capace di rimontare ...
> Alla fine non oso più.


Non osavo chiedere niente di più, anche il mio ex era una frana.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti mando il mio !
> Dai , per non rimanere al buio ti porta qualche candellina ...
> Giusto per sicurezza


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahahah io ce l'ho uguale


Eh no, così non si fa. Non va bene.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh no, così non si fa. Non va bene.



Ce anche lui, l'apribottiglie di plastica


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mr Potato fa poco il furbo che ti smonto [emoji23]


Temeraria [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ce anche lui, l'apribottiglie di plastica
> 
> View attachment 13831


Questo è stalking!:sonar: Satanasso povero e santi numi broccolanti.
Mi arrendo. La _tecnologia_ ha ucciso noi uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Per me ci deve essere condivisione e libertà.
Però l’altro deve essere quella persona sulla quale sai di poter contare.
Tutto questo si basa sulla benevolenza e fiducia. Se cade la fiducia, cade tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No


Azz... è un atteggiamento che se percepissi nei miei confronti mi manderebbe in bestia
Mi sa di presa per il culo e non colgo la motivazione


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché a me non funziona sta cosa?


Guarda che è un punto in favore di tuo marito


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Azz... è un atteggiamento che se percepissi nei miei confronti mi manderebbe in bestia
> Mi sa di presa per il culo e non colgo la motivazione


Io sono abituata a fare tutto da sola, non chiedo mai aiuto per niente. Per te è una presa per il culo, per me è semplicemente fare sentire utile un uomo, anche se si tratta di una cagata come aprire un vasetto.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è stalking!:sonar: Satanasso povero e santi numi broccolanti.
> Mi arrendo. La _tecnologia_ ha ucciso noi uomini.



:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono abituata a fare tutto da sola, non chiedo mai aiuto per niente. Per te è una presa per il culo, per me è semplicemente fare sentire utile un uomo, anche se si tratta di una cagata come aprire un vasetto.


Se deve trasportare un armadio ok.
Se chiedi di aprire un barattolo, cosa che puoi fare da sola con un semplice attrezzo che possiedi, è trattarlo da bimbetto a cui vuoi dare soddisfazione.
Non è bellissimo.

Anche quando ho avuto bisogno ho depotenziato la cosa dicendo “ho bisogno di un uomo: mi apri la bottiglietta?”


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se deve trasportare un armadio ok.
> Se chiedi di aprire un barattolo, cosa che puoi fare da sola con un semplice attrezzo che possiedi, è trattarlo da bimbetto a cui vuoi dare soddisfazione.
> Non è bellissimo.
> 
> Anche quando ho avuto bisogno ho depotenziato la cosa dicendo “ho bisogno di un uomo: mi apri la bottiglietta?”


Sono una persona orribile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché nel tuo caso il barattolo di marmellata dovresti spaccarglielo in testa.


chissà magari uno dei due si apre


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono una persona orribile.


In realtà io penso che sia più un bisogno tuo di porti in una posizione di chi ottiene aiuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che è un punto in favore di tuo marito


 ip mi arrangio bene da sola, però l'unica volta che chiedo magari un aiutino ci starebbe


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se deve trasportare un armadio ok.*
> Se chiedi di aprire un barattolo, cosa che puoi fare da sola con un semplice attrezzo che possiedi, è trattarlo da bimbetto a cui vuoi dare soddisfazione.
> Non è bellissimo.
> 
> Anche quando ho avuto bisogno ho depotenziato la cosa dicendo “ho bisogno di un uomo: mi apri la bottiglietta?”


Non ci allarghiamo, mi basta la bottiglietta da aprire.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Mo siete tutte brave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] vi voglio vedere con una ruota bucata


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mo siete tutte brave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] vi voglio vedere con una ruota bucata


Le ruote vengono montate con un avvitatore a pressione e è difficile che una forza umana riesca a svitarle. Esistono i gommisti.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ruote vengono montate con un avvitatore a pressione e *è difficile che una forza umana riesca a svitarle*. Esistono i gommisti.


Basta questa, dai:


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ruote vengono montate con un avvitatore a pressione e è difficile che una forza umana riesca a svitarle. Esistono i gommisti.


Bè per voi donne il ragionamento fila[emoji16][emoji16]  poi basta una dinamometrica e un po' di forza.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Basta questa, dai:





oriente70 ha detto:


> Bè per voi donne il ragionamento fila[emoji16][emoji16]  poi basta una dinamometrica e un po' di forza.


Una volta ero in difficoltà.
Si è offerto un uomo forte, un operaio robusto.
Ho temuto si sentisse male, era paonazzo.
Ho portato l’auto dal gommista, non era lontano.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ero in difficoltà.
> Si è offerto un uomo forte, un operaio robusto.
> Ho temuto si sentisse male, era paonazzo.
> Ho portato l’auto dal gommista, non era lontano.


Ma vai in giro con un' Hammer [emoji41].
Cambiare una gomma o una lampadina dovrebbe essere   user friendly.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma vai in giro con un' Hammer [emoji41].
> Cambiare una gomma o una lampadina dovrebbe essere   user friendly.


Lo aveva, ma ho temuto ugualmente che si accasciasse.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta ero in difficoltà.
> Si è offerto un uomo forte, un operaio robusto.
> Ho temuto si sentisse male, era paonazzo.
> Ho portato l’auto dal gommista, non era lontano.


Magari erano ossidati e bastava un po' di svitol, oppure ha usato la chiave a bussola con le mani senza provare col piede. Basta una chiave a croce con i bracci lunghi e il bullone bloccato dovresti riuscire a svitarlo.
Oh, a me hanno tentato di rubarli, in pochi secondi li avevano quasi già smontati (prima che li vedessi e urlassi loro contro).


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo aveva, ma ho temuto ugualmente che si accasciasse.


Questo è un Hammer H1 ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco una cosa che non mi piace proprio fare è curare le auto, ma le uso


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Questo è un Hammer H1 ....


Ma mica sono fuori produzione?


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mo siete tutte brave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] vi voglio vedere con una ruota bucata


Fatto


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ruote vengono montate con un avvitatore a pressione e è difficile che una forza umana riesca a svitarle. Esistono i gommisti.


Allora io so trop fort


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono abituata a fare tutto da sola, non chiedo mai aiuto per niente. Per te è una presa per il culo, per me è semplicemente fare sentire utile un uomo, anche se si tratta di una cagata come aprire un vasetto.


Io un uomo che si sente utile perchè apre un barattolo non so se lo vorrei
Soprattutto non so se avrei stima di uno così'
In generale non mi piace prendere in giro chi ho di fianco


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ip mi arrangio bene da sola, però l'unica volta che chiedo magari un aiutino ci starebbe


Certo, era l'aiutino ridicolo che un uomo dovrebbe rifiutare
Io al tuo posto sai che non mi alzerei dal divano


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io un uomo che si sente utile perchè apre un barattolo non so se lo vorrei
> Soprattutto non so se avrei stima di uno così'
> In generale non mi piace prendere in giro chi ho di fianco


Ancora?! Che qui si parli di presa per il culo per una cosa del genere mi fa scompisciare dal ridere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo, era l'aiutino ridicolo che un uomo dovrebbe rifiutare
> Io al tuo posto sai che non mi alzerei dal divano


lo so, eccome se lo so. Che non muoveresti un dito.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Questo è un Hammer H1 ....


:rotfl:Credevo fosse l’attrezzatura per svitare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Magari erano ossidati e bastava un po' di svitol, oppure ha usato la chiave a bussola con le mani senza provare col piede. Basta una chiave a croce con i bracci lunghi e il bullone bloccato dovresti riuscire a svitarlo.
> Oh, a me hanno tentato di rubarli, in pochi secondi li avevano quasi già smontati (prima che li vedessi e urlassi loro contro).


Il tipo era il mio, al tempo, consuocero. Un operaio robusto.
Dipende da come sono state avvitati i bulloni.
Non mi sento sminuita se un uomo robusto sa fare meglio una cosa che richiede forza fisica.
Semplicemente è più comodo rivolgersi a un’autofficina.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma mica sono fuori produzione?


Mi sembra di sì.
 ricordo che   a benzina percorreva 2km con un litro.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fatto [emoji106]


Si tocca vedere come [emoji41]..


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se deve trasportare un armadio ok.
> Se chiedi di aprire un barattolo, cosa che puoi fare da sola con un semplice attrezzo che possiedi, è trattarlo da bimbetto a cui vuoi dare soddisfazione.
> Non è bellissimo.
> 
> Anche quando ho avuto bisogno ho depotenziato la cosa dicendo “ho bisogno di un uomo: mi apri la bottiglietta?”


A me francamente capita di chiedere.

Non ho molta forza nelle braccia/mani (a differenza delle gambe), quindi aprire barattoli o bottiglie non è sempre il mio forte.. 
Se vedo che mi sto per scorticare le mani, e l’apritutto non è a portata, faccio prima a chiedere.

Ma il senso è “prova tu”, e chiedo indifferentemente a chi ho a disposizione, uomo o donna che sia, che poi puntualmente riescono grazie al mio incredibile lavoro di allentamento. 


Non è trattare da bimbetti, e non mi sento di stimolare istinti ancestrali...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me francamente capita di chiedere.
> 
> Non ho molta forza nelle braccia/mani (a differenza delle gambe), quindi aprire barattoli o bottiglie non è sempre il mio forte..
> Se vedo che mi sto per scorticare le mani, e l’apritutto non è a portata, faccio prima a chiedere.
> ...


Ma tu sei normale.
Invece fare la inetta per far sentire forte lui o perché ci si sente inette è insopportabile. 
Può pure avere successo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mo siete tutte brave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] vi voglio vedere con una ruota bucata



Mai sognata, ma neppure mio marito, gommista o lasciata auto dove e' capitato, io, ed era sera tardi con 2 bimbe, mi è venuto a prendere lui.


----------



## Vera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei normale.
> Invece fare la inetta per far sentire forte lui o perché ci si sente inette è insopportabile.
> Può pure avere successo.


Questa storia del barattolo sta diventando un po' troppo pesa per i miei gusti. Io nemmeno ce l'ho un vasetto di marmellata in casa. Era un esempio del cazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Questa storia del barattolo sta diventando un po' troppo pesa per i miei gusti. Io nemmeno ce l'ho un vasetto di marmellata in casa. Era un esempio del cazzo.


ma no il barattolo non c'entra
È solo per indicare la richiesta di un qualcosa di futile.
Si richiede al partner partecipazione in generale. Io escludere la richiesta di interventi per appagare il suo lato maschile.
Dovrebbe essere reciproco l'apprezzamento. No?


----------



## oriente70 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma ora che il barattolo è aperto  2 fette di pane caldo le volete fa si o no ?


----------



## danny (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mia figlia stasera si è aperta la bottiglietta di plastica da sola, anche se io ero con lei. 








No, va beh, lo so che non ve ne frega niente, era tanto per dire. )))


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no il barattolo non c'entra
> È solo per indicare la richiesta di un qualcosa di futile.
> Si richiede al partner partecipazione in generale. Io escludere la richiesta di interventi per appagare il suo lato maschile.
> Dovrebbe essere reciproco l'apprezzamento. No?


Io non chiedo aiuto se non ne ho bisogno solo per farti sentire importante. Ti faccio sentire importante in altri modi. Ma non fingo un bisogno che non ho


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non chiedo aiuto se non ne ho bisogno solo per farti sentire importante. Ti faccio sentire importante in altri modi. Ma non fingo un bisogno che non ho


anche io, per ci sono volte che non dovrebbe neanche essere necessario chiedere un aiuto esplicito


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io, per ci sono volte che non dovrebbe neanche essere necessario chiedere un aiuto esplicito


Ma in quei casi non lo considero un a aiuto a me perché vorrebbe dire che ci sono compiti miei e compiti suoi
Se sto aiutando mio figlio e tu carichi la lavastoviglie non è che aiuti me eh? Svolgi un compito per la casa e la famiglia 
Non te lo chiedo. Se non lo fai e ho voglia lo faccio io dopo altrimenti resta lì 
Oddio per come sono fatta io resta lì eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma in quei casi non lo considero un a aiuto a me perché vorrebbe dire che ci sono compiti miei e compiti suoi
> Se sto aiutando mio figlio e tu carichi la lavastoviglie non è che aiuti me eh? Svolgi un compito per la casa e la famiglia
> Non te lo chiedo. Se non lo fai e ho voglia lo faccio io dopo altrimenti resta lì
> Oddio per come sono fatta io resta lì eh


 questo intendevo. Il concetto di aiuto in casa che stride per alcuni uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo intendevo. Il concetto di aiuto in casa che stride per alcuni uomini.


Vero ma le donne hanno la loro parte di colpa


----------



## oriente70 (18 Febbraio 2019)

No è che siete tarate [emoji23] se non si fanno le faccende come dite voi vi mettete a rifarle [emoji23].


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No è che siete tarate [emoji23] se non si fanno le faccende come dite voi vi mettete a rifarle [emoji23].


Mai fatto


----------



## oriente70 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai fatto


Come non crederti [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## patroclo (18 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai fatto


Vabbè, abbiamo già stabilito che per tutta una serie di motivi tu non fai statistica


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No è che siete tarate [emoji23] se non si fanno le faccende come dite voi vi mettete a rifarle [emoji23].


è lo stesso quando noi cerchiamo di tenere pulita l'auto, il nostro concetto è diverso dal vostro. E lo rifate.Se ci si mette d'impegno si fanno le cose giuste


----------



## oriente70 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è lo stesso quando noi cerchiamo di tenere pulita l'auto, il nostro concetto è diverso dal vostro. E lo rifate.Se ci si mette d'impegno si fanno le cose giuste


La mia auto è differente [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Comunque hai capito il concetto [emoji41].
Bisogna trovare un punto d'incontro che stia bene alla coppia[emoji6].
Anche giocandoci sopra come aprire un barattolo o smontando il filtro dell'olio [emoji41].


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono trovato con un mio amico. Gli faccio "Andiamo una mezz'oretta là (...) a prenderci un caffè?"
"Ok chiedo a mia moglie se ha bisogno di qualcosa e andiamo".
Telefona alla moglie e lei gli dà il _nulla osta_.
Viene in auto con me, dopo un chilometro riceve una telefonata della moglie:
"Scusa, mi ero dimenticata, mi servono però (ed elenca una cosa che le serve)"
Torno indietro.
Riprendiamo l'auto, siamo in tangenziale.
Nuova telefonata della moglie:
"Scusa, ma nell'auto tua c'è una XXX che mi serve, me la porti? Io non ho le chiavi".
Esco alla prima uscita, torno indietro dopo sua supplica, gli faccio:
"Abbiamo trascorso mezz'ora in auto avanti e indietro, facciamo che ci si vede quando tua moglie ha meno bisogno di te".
Ci si vede il giorno dopo. Prendiamo il caffè, lui mi dà una cosa ingombrante di sua moglie che devo custodire in un mio spazio, motivo per cui lui è lì, con me, lui lascia il cellulare in auto mentre stiviamo. Successivamente, essendo io a piedi mi faccio accompagnare da lui a casa mia.
 Abbiamo trascorso 45 minuti insieme in totale, per fare un piacere alla moglie a cui telefona, angosciato, non appena si accorge delle chiamate a cui non ha risposto e lei a quel punto gli butta giù il telefono.

Io penso già al plotone di esecuzione.

Un esempio tra i tanti, ma non immaginate che mogli rompicoglioni hanno alcuni miei amici. Tra l'altro, tutti mariti fedeli al limite della devozione, per cui le relative consorti avrebbero poco da obiettare, almeno in tal senso.
E voi? Racconti simili ne avete? Storie di ordinaria rompicoglionaggine da moglie o mariti, anche di amici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono trovato con un mio amico. Gli faccio "Andiamo una mezz'oretta là (...) a prenderci un caffè?""Ok chiedo a mia moglie se ha bisogno di qualcosa e andiamo".Telefona alla moglie e lei gli dà il _nulla osta_.Viene in auto con me, dopo un chilometro riceve una telefonata della moglie:"Scusa, mi ero dimenticata, mi servono però (ed elenca una cosa che le serve)"Torno indietro.Riprendiamo l'auto, siamo in tangenziale.Nuova telefonata della moglie:"Scusa, ma nell'auto tua c'è una XXX che mi serve, me la porti? Io non ho le chiavi".Esco alla prima uscita, torno indietro dopo sua supplica, gli faccio:"Abbiamo trascorso mezz'ora in auto avanti e indietro, facciamo che ci si vede quando tua moglie ha meno bisogno di te".Ci si vede il giorno dopo. Prendiamo il caffè, lui mi dà una cosa ingombrante di sua moglie che devo custodire in un mio spazio, motivo per cui lui è lì, con me, lui lascia il cellulare in auto mentre stiviamo. Successivamente, essendo io a piedi mi faccio accompagnare da lui a casa mia. Abbiamo trascorso 45 minuti insieme in totale, per fare un piacere alla moglie a cui telefona, angosciato, non appena si accorge delle chiamate a cui non ha risposto e lei a quel punto gli butta giù il telefono.Io penso già al plotone di esecuzione.Un esempio tra i tanti, ma non immaginate che mogli rompicoglioni hanno alcuni miei amici. Tra l'altro, tutti mariti fedeli al limite della devozione, per cui le relative consorti avrebbero poco da obiettare, almeno in tal senso.E voi? Racconti simili ne avete? Storie di ordinaria rompicoglionaggine da moglie o mariti, anche di amici?


sì un'amica.Pover'uomo, uno zerbino. Monitorato in ogni spostamento, anche quando lo incontro da solo ha fretta di tornare a casa perchè la moglie lo cronometra.Sposati da 40 anni circa. Lui servizievole anzi di più. Poi chissà.....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Vabbè, abbiamo già stabilito che per tutta una serie di motivi tu non fai statistica


:bleble:


----------



## Moni (18 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono trovato con un mio amico. Gli faccio "Andiamo una mezz'oretta là (...) a prenderci un caffè?"
> "Ok chiedo a mia moglie se ha bisogno di qualcosa e andiamo".
> Telefona alla moglie e lei gli dà il _nulla osta_.
> Viene in auto con me, dopo un chilometro riceve una telefonata della moglie:
> ...


Io noto più mariti succubi che mogli 
Uno su tutti uno zerbino che da quasi fastidio quanto si zerbina al punto che anche le figlie iniziano a trattarlo così 
Fa e viene pure criticato questa estate persino x come guidava il gommone e prendeva male le onde 
Voglio dire siamo in vacanza ma che cazzo pure in mezzo al mare trovi da ridire 
Nella quotidianità non vi dico commissioni figli eppure lui è molto innamorato


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Io noto più mariti succubi che mogli  Uno su tutti uno zerbino che da quasi fastidio quanto si zerbina al punto che anche le figlie iniziano a trattarlo così  Fa e viene pure criticato questa estate persino x come guidava il gommone e prendeva male le onde  Voglio dire siamo in vacanza ma che cazzo pure in mezzo al mare trovi da ridire  Nella quotidianità non vi dico commissioni figli eppure lui è molto innamorato


  Male, molto male. Se i miei figli mancassero di rispetto alla loro madre (non succede ma se fosse) poi dovrebbero fare i conti con me. Poi tra l'altro ho esempi dove figlie che trattano male i loro padri perchè a casa sono abituate così, poi hanno trovato dei compagni per nulla disposti a farsi strapazzare, perciò conflitti continui....


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Male, molto male. Se i miei figli mancassero di rispetto alla loro madre (non succede ma se fosse) poi dovrebbero fare i conti con me. Poi tra l'altro ho esempi dove figlie che trattano male i loro padri perchè a casa sono abituate così, poi hanno trovato dei compagni per nulla disposti a farsi strapazzare, perciò conflitti continui....


Io detesto profondamente le situazioni in cui si sminuisce il coniuge , soprattutto in pubblico. Chi lo fa poi passa così da cafone e dalla parte del torto ma nemmeno se ne accorge ... ci sono poi quelli che non aspettano altro che le cene tra amici per vomitare addosso le insofferenze ....che imbarazzo! 
ho sempre adorato invece la classe di chi presta attenzioni con garbo al proprio compagno/compagna .... mi sa di persona ben educata e intelligente ...,


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non le unghie in particolare, ma a me le sciattone danno fastidio fisico. Il discorso è più sottile. Sicuramente la tua felicità, la tua bellezza, raccontano al mondo chi sei e la storia dietro di te visti i geni che ti porti appresso. Come ti conci racconta al mondo la storia che tu gli vuoi raccontare. Senza passare per il verbale, ovviamente. Ci sono scelte estetiche che non sono scelte, come essere alti o bassi, avere i denti dritti o storti e così via. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di scelte che uno fa perché ha qualcosa da dire. Se decide di non farle, sta automaticamente dicendo che non ha un cazzo da dire.
> Senza scomodare Lagerfeld , il nudo ti racconta il corpo, il resto ti racconta l'anima di una persona.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


PERFETTO.:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E voi? Racconti simili ne avete? Storie di ordinaria rompicoglionaggine da moglie o mariti, anche di amici?


Si, più d'uno.
Il problema è a monte, nel senso che se ad una persona concedi tutta una serie di cose (atteggiamenti e richieste) perchè sei sostanzialmente buono (ma debole) è inevitabile che lo squilibrio si perpetui e diventi sempre più accentuato.
Ho un amico che guadagna TANTISSIMO e concede alla moglie ogni lusso possibile : viaggi, vestiti, due cameriere. 
E lei gli rompe i coglioni spesso e volentieri, si alza non prima delle 10 (ovviamente non lavora), e si lamente di lui per qualsiasi motivo.
Per questo motivo lui preferisce stare fuori casa il più possibile, sì da avere meno rotture possibili.
A volte torna a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro infernale e la trova pure stanca, scoglionata o incazzata....pazzesco..


----------



## Vera (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, più d'uno.
> Il problema è a monte, nel senso che se ad una persona concedi tutta una serie di cose (atteggiamenti e richieste) perchè sei sostanzialmente buono (ma debole) è inevitabile che lo squilibrio si perpetui e diventi sempre più accentuato.
> Ho un amico che guadagna TANTISSIMO e concede alla moglie ogni lusso possibile : viaggi, vestiti, due cameriere.
> E lei gli rompe i coglioni spesso e volentieri, si alza non prima delle 10 (ovviamente non lavora), e si lamente di lui per qualsiasi motivo.
> ...


Conosco anch'io una coppia così. Lei non lavora, ha la babysitter e la governante a tempo pieno e quando arriva il marito non gli fa trovare nemmeno un pasto caldo decente. Tra l'altro si deve anche sentire dire che lei è quella stressata, stanca, con la schiena a pezzi, quella che sta sacrificando la sua vita. Pazzesco ma vero.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, più d'uno.
> Il problema è a monte, nel senso che se ad una persona concedi tutta una serie di cose (atteggiamenti e richieste) perchè sei sostanzialmente buono (ma debole) è inevitabile che lo squilibrio si perpetui e diventi sempre più accentuato.
> Ho un amico che guadagna TANTISSIMO e concede alla moglie ogni lusso possibile : viaggi, vestiti, due cameriere.
> E lei gli rompe i coglioni spesso e volentieri, si alza non prima delle 10 (ovviamente non lavora), e si lamente di lui per qualsiasi motivo.
> ...


il tuo amico non la tromba. tutto qua


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il tuo amico non la tromba. tutto qua


Grandissimo!!!
Hai condensato in poche parole l’essenza ....


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grandissimo!!!
> Hai condensato in poche parole l’essenza ....


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2019)

Io avanzerei anche un'altra ipotesi (chissà perché lui ricorda un mio amico)...
Lui tromba fuori (altro che lavoro fino a tard), lei lo sa, si gode lo stessi i soldi e qualche scopata anche lei fuori casa (tutto il giorno a far niente???) ma ovviamente lo tratta di merda perché non gliene frega più un cazzo.
Se non si separano è perché a tutti fa comodo così e anche perché meglio lasciare che le amanti restino tali piuttosto che presentarsi loro da single e gestire un'eventuale  nuova moglie col fiato sul collo.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io avanzerei anche un'altra ipotesi (chissà perché lui ricorda un mio amico)...
> Lui tromba fuori (altro che lavoro fino a tard), lei lo sa, si gode lo stessi i soldi e qualche scopata anche lei fuori casa (tutto il giorno a far niente???) ma ovviamente lo tratta di merda perché non gliene frega più un cazzo.
> Se non si separano è perché a tutti fa comodo così e anche perché meglio lasciare che le amanti restino tali piuttosto che presentarsi loro da single e gestire un'eventuale  nuova moglie col fiato sul collo.


No, se fosse così lei non sarebbe incazzata


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il tuo amico non la tromba. tutto qua


Poco, credo.
Il problema è che soggetti siffatti decidono loro se, come e quando concedersi.
Per la vita che lui le consente di fare io ESIGEREI un sorriso a 32 denti ogni sera di ritorno dal lavoro.
Come minimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io avanzerei anche un'altra ipotesi (chissà perché lui ricorda un mio amico)...
> Lui tromba fuori (altro che lavoro fino a tard), lei lo sa, si gode lo stessi i soldi e qualche scopata anche lei fuori casa (tutto il giorno a far niente???) ma ovviamente lo tratta di merda perché non gliene frega più un cazzo.
> Se non si separano è perché a tutti fa comodo così e anche perché meglio lasciare che le amanti restino tali piuttosto che presentarsi loro da single e gestire un'eventuale  nuova moglie col fiato sul collo.


Eheh...purtroppo NON è così, almeno per quello che so io per aver raccolto più di una volta i suoi sfoghi, a volte simili ai miei (con la sostanziale differenza che la mia compagna timbra il cartellino ogni mattina alle 7:45 e ha la donna tre mattine a settimana).
Lui non si separa principalmente perchè è innamorato di lei e perchè hanno due figli.
E' un debole, almeno nella vita a due.
Tanto bravo e di successo sul lavoro, che quasi gli serve a compensare quello che non riceve in casa.
P.S. : tra i due quella che da un po' è in 'crisi' ovviamente è lei. Outfit molto aggressivi, selfie su Instagram a cadenza giornaliera...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poco, credo.
> Il problema è che soggetti siffatti decidono loro se, come e quando concedersi.
> Per la vita che lui le consente di fare io ESIGEREI un sorriso a 32 denti ogni sera di ritorno dal lavoro.
> Come minimo.


Soggetti siffatti, come li chiami tu, non devono mai essere stabilizzati. Non si può esigere un sorriso a 32 denti. Però è fondamentale mettere in chiaro che le mie sono esigenze, i tuoi sono capricci. E quindi rimetterli nella giusta prospettiva. A me solo l'idea di una donna che si concede, invece di saltarti addosso, fa vomitare.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grandissimo!!!
> Hai condensato in poche parole l’essenza ....


Eh, ma se uno non tromba con la moglie sappiamo che è dovuto ad altre ragioni, no ?
Trombare diventa l'ultimo dei problemi, ed è semplicemente la dimostrazione che c'è altro che non va...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, se fosse così lei non sarebbe incazzata


Ma non è incazzata, semplicemente si annoia non ha nulla da fare e deve dare importanza al suo vuoto da riempire.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soggetti siffatti, come li chiami tu, non devono mai essere stabilizzati.


Sogetti siffatti l'uomo 'giusto' se lo sanno scegliere bene, con determinate caratteristiche caratteriali intendo...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non si può esigere un sorriso a 32 denti.


Verissimo.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però è fondamentale mettere in chiaro che le mie sono esigenze, i tuoi sono capricci.


E se l'hai messo in chiaro e non cambia nulla ? 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me solo l'idea di una donna che si concede, invece di saltarti addosso, fa vomitare.


Capisco ma i tempi del 'saltare addosso a' mi sa che sono passati da un pezzo...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è incazzata, semplicemente si annoia non ha nulla da fare e deve dare importanza al suo vuoto da riempire.


Si, assolutamente.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eheh...purtroppo NON è così, almeno per quello che so io per aver raccolto più di una volta i suoi sfoghi, a volte simili ai miei (con la sostanziale differenza che la mia compagna timbra il cartellino ogni mattina alle 7:45 e ha la donna tre mattine a settimana).
> Lui non si separa principalmente perchè è innamorato di lei e perchè hanno due figli.
> E' un debole, almeno nella vita a due.
> Tanto bravo e di successo sul lavoro, che quasi gli serve a compensare quello che non riceve in casa.
> P.S. : tra i due quella che da un po' è in 'crisi' ovviamente è lei. Outfit molto aggressivi, selfie su Instagram a cadenza giornaliera...


Scusa, ma se è innamorato perché non desidera scoparsela di più? Se il problema è solo quello, intendo.
Mi sa che tanto innamorato non lo è più.
Ma soprattutto non lo è neppure  lei.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soggetti siffatti, come li chiami tu, non devono mai essere stabilizzati. Non si può esigere un sorriso a 32 denti. Però è fondamentale mettere in chiaro che le mie sono esigenze, i tuoi sono capricci. E quindi rimetterli nella giusta prospettiva. A me solo l'idea di una donna che si concede, invece di saltarti addosso, fa vomitare.


Corretto.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente.


E, niente, si torna sempre alla stessa storia. :-(
Hai voglia a inventarti o a pensare a qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se è innamorato perché non desidera scoparsela di più? Se il problema è solo quello, intendo.
> Mi sa che tanto innamorato non lo è più.
> Ma soprattutto non lo è neppure  lei.


Lui se la scoperebbe ogni giorno, e lei lo sa...


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lui se la scoperebbe ogni giorno, e lei lo sa...


La solita storia di sempre, allora.
Lui  che soluzione pensa di trovare?
Qui i soldi ci sarebbero anche per cambiare vita...
(Certo, ci sono anche due figli.)


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E
> P.S. : tra i due quella che da un po' è in 'crisi' ovviamente è lei. *Outfit molto aggressivi, selfie su Instagram a cadenza giornaliera...*


"Instagram is the new Tinder." si dice.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sogetti siffatti l'uomo 'giusto' se lo sanno scegliere bene, con determinate caratteristiche caratteriali intendo...


Già.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sogetti siffatti l'uomo 'giusto' se lo sanno scegliere bene, con determinate caratteristiche caratteriali intendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo che l'hai messo in chiaro, ti sei costruito la giusta scala di priorità, che nella vita di coppia è tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "Instagram is the new Tinder." si dice.


Instagram da 'quel' punto di vista funziona anche meglio..


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dopo che l'hai messo in chiaro, ti sei costruito la giusta scala di priorità, che nella vita di coppia è tutto.


Infatti la sua scala di priorità sono lavoro e figli.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Instagram da 'quel' punto di vista funziona anche meglio..


E il tuo amico lo sa?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E il tuo amico lo sa?


Non so cosa sa.
Forse io so più di lui (che su Instagram non c'è).
Immagino che abbia notato l'accentuata aggressività della moglie (in tema di outfit), certo le cose tra loro vanno maluccio e lei mi sembra sia 'a caccia' (non so neanche di cosa, probabilmente solo di conferme).
A me una situazione del genere fa rabbia, nonostante con lei io abbia un ottimo rapporto, perchè è troppo ingiustamente squilibrata a fronte di una serie di 'privilegi' (non solo materiali) davvero notevoli...


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti la sua scala di priorità sono lavoro e figli.


Una ragione in più per bypassare la legittima, no? Mah.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una ragione in più per bypassare la legittima, no? Mah.


?
credo che diceva che la scala di priorità di LUI erano lavoro e figli. Lei mi sembra non lavori.
Tu stai dicendo che se la scala di priorità di una donna sono lavoro e figli allora si merita le corna ?


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?
> credo che diceva che la scala di priorità di LUI erano lavoro e figli. Lei mi sembra non lavori.
> Tu stai dicendo che se la scala di priorità di una donna sono lavoro e figli allora si merita le corna ?


direi indipendentemente dal genere, ovviamente dopo adeguati avvertimenti e discussioni nel merito


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?
> credo che diceva che la scala di priorità di LUI erano lavoro e figli. Lei mi sembra non lavori.
> Tu stai dicendo che se la scala di priorità di una donna sono lavoro e figli allora si merita le corna ?


Ti dirò, per come ragiono io le corna se le merita chiunque non abbia se stesso come priorità.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti dirò, per come ragiono io le corna se le merita chiunque non abbia se stesso come priorità.


E di norma queste persone sono quelle che mettono di più le corna. Ad altre.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E di norma queste persone sono quelle che mettono di più le corna. Ad altre.


Specie diverse. Lupi e pecore non si parlano. Sempre detto.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Specie diverse. Lupi e pecore non si parlano. Sempre detto.


Un’amica psicologa mi racconto’ di un suo paziente che dava priorità  a se stesso e considerava assolutamente normale tradire La compagna. Lo stesso scopri’ poi che la compagna a sua volta lo tradiva. Pur avendolo vagamente messo in conto.. nel retro cranio era una cosa che temeva ..per questo forse tradiva lui per primo ... chissà .
L’amica dovette mandarlo dallo psichiatra per prescrivergli dei farmaci ...era entrato in una depressione tremenda .. 
Se lupi e pecore non di parlano ..significa che il lupo si accompagna col lupo...ma pur credendo di esserne preparato ... non lo si è mai abbastanza 
..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un’amica psicologa mi racconto’ di un suo paziente che dava priorità  a se stesso e considerava assolutamente normale tradire La compagna. Lo stesso scopri’ poi che la compagna a sua volta lo tradiva. Pur avendolo vagamente messo in conto.. nel retro cranio era una cosa che temeva ..per questo forse tradiva lui per primo ... chissà .
> L’amica dovette mandarlo dallo psichiatra per prescrivergli dei farmaci ...era entrato in una depressione tremenda ..
> Se lupi e pecore non di parlano ..significa che il lupo si accompagna col lupo...ma pur credendo di esserne preparato ... non lo si è mai abbastanza
> ..


La tragedia è vedere il mondo come composto di lupi e pecore, io dico leoni e gazzelle. Nella savana non vive bene nessuno.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tragedia è vedere il mondo come composto di lupi e pecore, io dico leoni e gazzelle. Nella savana non vive bene nessuno.


La tragedia e’ credersi lupo...perché alla fine c’e Sempre un lupo più lupo di te che ti fa diventare pecora in proporzione


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un’amica psicologa mi racconto’ di un suo paziente che dava priorità  a se stesso e considerava assolutamente normale tradire La compagna. Lo stesso scopri’ poi che la compagna a sua volta lo tradiva. Pur avendolo vagamente messo in conto.. nel retro cranio era una cosa che temeva ..per questo forse tradiva lui per primo ... chissà .
> L’amica dovette mandarlo dallo psichiatra per prescrivergli dei farmaci ...era entrato in una depressione tremenda ..
> Se lupi e pecore non di parlano ..significa che il lupo si accompagna col lupo...ma pur credendo di esserne preparato ... non lo si è mai abbastanza
> ..


Non è che se mi racconti di un lupo che ha scoperto di essere una pecora e non aveva il fisico per vivere da lupo il concetto cambia di molto...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tragedia e’ credersi lupo...perché alla fine c’e Sempre un lupo più lupo di te che ti fa diventare pecora in proporzione


Stronzate. E pure belle grosse. I lupi tra di loro si riconoscono e si rispettano pure. Nella savana Si sta un gran bene se sei cosciente di vivere nella savana e ti adatti. Se invece sei convinto che la savana sia quella del Re Leone della Disney sei tu che sei fuori posto. A me tutta sta gente fuori posto Che si crede che il mondo è sbagliato perché non sanno adattare, mi ha sempre suscitato sentimenti ambivalenti di divertimento e disgusto.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stronzate. E pure belle grosse. I lupi tra di loro si riconoscono e si rispettano pure. Nella savana Si sta un gran bene se sei cosciente di vivere nella savana e ti adatti. Se invece sei convinto che la savana sia quella del Re Leone della Disney sei tu che sei fuori posto. A me tutta sta gente fuori posto Che si crede che il mondo è sbagliato perché non sanno adattare, mi ha sempre suscitato sentimenti ambivalenti di divertimento e disgusto.


Sai che non sono così convinta di essermi spiegata ? Il lupo resta upo e si, si riconosce coi propri simili  ... ma Capita che in un branco arrivi un maschio che prende il posto dell’alfa pregresso ... che cosi è  costretto a darsela con la coda fra le gambe...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tragedia e’ credersi lupo...perché alla fine c’e Sempre un lupo più lupo di te che ti fa diventare pecora in proporzione


Ma chi vive vedendo i rapporti in quel modo sa che può succedere.
La savana (o il bosco) è solo uno schema interpretativo della realtà.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Specie diverse. Lupi e pecore non si parlano. Sempre detto.


Quindi te sai ululare?

[video=youtube_share;DVjDvimQjCE]https://youtu.be/DVjDvimQjCE[/video]

_(Quello nella foto del video non è il lupo italiano)._


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi te sai ululare?


Possibile. Di sicuro so gestire la mia specie.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi vive vedendo i rapporti in quel modo sa che può succedere.
> La savana (o il bosco) è solo uno schema interpretativo della realtà.


Mai abbastanza ..credimi ..non si e’ mai sufficientemente pronti ..se fai parte della specie umana ... 
un lupo “umano  che viene tradito con un maschio alfa più alfa di lui ..per esempio ...mica si rassegna facilmente ... va in tilt assoluto ....


----------



## Marjanna (24 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Possibile. Di sicuro so gestire la mia specie.


Mi fa un certo effetto sentire parlare del lupo, non riesco a non pensare al vero lupo. Quasi portato all'estinzione e riapparso in territori frammentati con una fauna povera rispetto a quella di secoli passati, dove l'uomo è diventato padrone di tutto e non concepisce spazi all'infuori di se stesso.

Non so se tu ragioni da lupo o da uomo...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mai abbastanza ..credimi ..non si e’ mai sufficientemente pronti ..se fai parte della specie umana ...
> un lupo “umano  che viene tradito con un maschio alfa più alfa di lui ..per esempio ...mica si rassegna facilmente ... va in tilt assoluto ....


Non lo so. Io non vivo nella savana.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi fa un certo effetto sentire parlare del lupo, non riesco a non pensare al vero lupo. Quasi portato all'estinzione e riapparso in territori frammentati con una fauna povera rispetto a quella di secoli passati, dove l'uomo è diventato padrone di tutto e non concepisce spazi all'infuori di se stesso.
> 
> Non so se tu ragioni da lupo o da uomo...


Qualche problema con le metafore?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non vivo nella savana.


Fuori dal tuo metro quadro dureresti 10 minuti. Almeno ne sei consapevole.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qualche problema con le metafore?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



No ho capito la metafora, che poi tanto metafora non è. Lupi e pecore non van bene insieme. Tanto più se consideriamo un animale selvatico con degli animali allevati e contenuti in un recinto che non contempli l'esistenza del lupo. 
Ma se vogliamo parlare di animali applicati all'uomo possiamo al massimo vedere dei riflessi comportamentali di svariati animali dentro ognuno di noi, se li conosciamo.
Se chiedi ad una persona che animale si sente in genere vengono fuori tutti nomi di predatori: leone, tigre, lupo, orso, lince, squalo, aquila. Al massimo una bambina potrebbe dirti farfalla. Ma nessuno si sente proprio pecora o almeno lo credo molto difficile.
I predatori vengono visti come i vincenti. Ma loro senza tutti gli altri non vivrebbero a lungo. E tutti gli altri, pur non riconoscendosi allo specchio, si riconosco con i propri consimili, e riconoscono i predatori sin in giovane età.
Tra gli uomini è diverso, per molti l'apice è diventare predatori, essere in cima alla catena alimentare, quelli che mangiano e non vengono mangiati. Ma in molti uomini, e non parlo di te perchè non ti conosco, manca la fierezza del predatore, del presentarsi come tale. I lupi venivano chiamati anche fiere. Le fiere sono feroci, crudeli, spietate.
Se penso a certi personaggi ai vertici del potere più che delle fiere mi vengono in mente delle larve, di quelle che si insinuano in modo quasi invisibile nei corpi di animali o in certe zone anche di umani, e ti divorano lentamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No ho capito la metafora, che poi tanto metafora non è. Lupi e pecore non van bene insieme. Tanto più se consideriamo un animale selvatico con degli animali allevati e contenuti in un recinto che non contempli l'esistenza del lupo.
> Ma se vogliamo parlare di animali applicati all'uomo possiamo al massimo vedere dei riflessi comportamentali di svariati animali dentro ognuno di noi, se li conosciamo.
> Se chiedi ad una persona che animale si sente in genere vengono fuori tutti nomi di predatori: leone, tigre, lupo, orso, lince, squalo, aquila. Al massimo una bambina potrebbe dirti farfalla. Ma nessuno si sente proprio pecora o almeno lo credo molto difficile.
> I predatori vengono visti come i vincenti. Ma loro senza tutti gli altri non vivrebbero a lungo. E tutti gli altri, pur non riconoscendosi allo specchio, si riconosco con i propri consimili, e riconoscono i predatori sin in giovane età.
> ...


Continuo a non capire dove vuoi arrivare.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire dove vuoi arrivare.


Riflettevo solo sul fatto che se tutti si aspirasse ad essere predatori per sentire un valore nella propria esistenza, non ci sarebbero più prede, e si finirebbe per divorarsi tra predatori.
In natura l'equilibrio ha un numero maggiore di prede rispetto ai predatori.
E oggi tutti vogliono diventare predatori. Ma anche una lepre ha la sua bellezza e la sua fierezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Riflettevo solo sul fatto che se tutti si aspirasse ad essere predatori per sentire un valore nella propria esistenza, non ci sarebbero più prede, e si finirebbe per divorarsi tra predatori.
> In natura l'equilibrio ha un numero maggiore di prede rispetto ai predatori.
> E oggi tutti vogliono diventare predatori. Ma anche una lepre ha la sua bellezza e la sua fierezza.


Ok.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una ragione in più per bypassare la legittima, no? Mah.


Ma mica l'obiettivo è necessariamente quello di farsi un'altra....certo, alla fine magari ti rompi il cazzo e lo fai pure ma comunque il rapporto di coppia lo vivi male e continui a viverlo male, indipendentemente dal bypassare la legittima e andare ad ingroppare altrove (peraltro non gli manca nè la presenza, nè i mezzi, e quand'era più giovane non s'è fatto mancare niente)


----------

